#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-30
<maqtanim> clear
#ubuntu-bd 2011-07-01
<Ekushey> Tuhin: hello
<Tuhin> hi Ekushey 
 * barebone waves too.
<Tuhin> hi barebone tanvir
<Tuhin> why u were sadbone sometime ago?
<barebone> Sometime? It was many days ago. :P
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> why
 * barebone was sad.
<Tuhin> i asked u but u didnt get my message
<Tuhin> what caused your sadness
 * barebone is still sad and troubled and tensed by the way.
 * barebone does not wanna rephrase that because that will make him more sad, sorry.
 * Tuhin wonders what is the reason of that sadness
<Tuhin> sharing can make ur sadness lighter3
 * barebone thinks there is nothing to wonder as he is a mean and tiny.
 * Tuhin thinks all humans are tiny compared to the creation of God almighty , but this tiny creature can have great mind, which makes it great
<Tuhin> hey barebone , u there
<barebone> Aye, but a bit busy.
<Tuhin> ohok
<Ekushey> hey
<Ekushey> sorry didn't notice Tuhin
<Ekushey> nick highlight enabled :)
<Ekushey> barebone: why r u sad? what's wrong?
<Tuhin> back
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-28
<jiangjie> what language?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-06-27
<Ekushey> hi JanC
#ubuntu-bd 2013-06-29
<locodir-user> ubuntu to write bangla how?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-27
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, ফেসবুকের গ্রুপ কোন দেশী ; সেটা বুঝবো কিভাবে?
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos !
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: where's QA?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> QA W
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> see
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi if he can give me his regular email address
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell ashabadi on freenode
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah
<Kilos> i think ask works as well
<Kilos> i go open sheep
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure
<pavlushka> QA weather
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> QA how do I use weather
<QA> pavlushka: Retrieves current weather and forecasts for cities. You can use it like this:
<QA>   weather in <city>
<QA>   forecast for <city>
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Panchagarh
<QA> pavlushka: Monday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 25° C., Tuesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 25° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 34° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 24° C.,
<QA> Friday: Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 24° C., Saturday…
<pavlushka> QA weather in Panchagarh
<QA> pavlushka: I'm not feeling too well
<pavlushka> QA weather in Dinajpur
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> QA weather in Dinajpur, Rangpur, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> QA weather in Dhaka
<QA> pavlushka: Too many places match Dhaka: Dhaka, Bangladesh and Dhaka, India
<pavlushka> QA weather in Dhaka, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> QA weather in Dhaka, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<pavlushka> QA weather in Dhaka, India
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Dinajpur, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: Monday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 31° C., Monday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 32° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 34° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 33° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm.
<QA> Low: 26° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Friday Night: Thundersto…
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Dhaka, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 27° C., Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 27° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 34° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 27° C., Thursday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Thursday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 27° C., Friday: Chance of a
<QA> Thunderstorm. High: 33° C., Friday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 27° C., Saturday: Ch…
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: Monday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 25° C., Tuesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 25° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 34° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 24° C.,
<QA> Friday: Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 24° C., Saturday…
<Rezwan> weather Sylhet, Bangladesh
<Rezwan> weather in Sylhet
<Rezwan> hahaha...
<Rezwan> QA, weather in Sylhet
<QA> Rezwan: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Rezwan> QA weather in Sylhet
<QA> Rezwan: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> QA forecast weather in Sylhet
<QA> Kilos: The tubes are clogged!
<Rezwan> LOL
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is sylhet a small place
<Rezwan> a city of Bangladesh
<Rezwan> not so big yes
<Kilos> normally only major centres are supported
<Rezwan> there is an international airport in Sylhet
<Rezwan> Since the airports update weather regularly, it should have been included
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> QA forcast for sylhet bangladesh
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> QA forecast in Sylhet, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: That site seems to be down
<Rezwan> haha..
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Sylhet, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: Monday: Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Tuesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 34° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 26° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 33° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C.,
<QA> Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 33° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26…
<Rezwan> finally!
<Rezwan> QA weather for Sylhet, Bangladesh
<QA> Rezwan: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> whew
<pavlushka> QA how do I use weather
<QA> pavlushka: Retrieves current weather and forecasts for cities. You can use it like this:
<QA>   weather in <city>
<QA>   forecast for <city>
<Rezwan> QA weather in Sylhet, Bangladesh
<QA> Rezwan: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> she likes pavlushka 
<Rezwan> apparently
<pavlushka> Rezwan: use "QA forecast for city", seems like "QA weather in city" is not working.
<Rezwan> she likes you and answer only to you
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> Rezwan: follow my suggestion, she will like you too< :p
<Rezwan> no thanks, don't want to talk with your gf
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> that's ok, :)
<Rezwan> QA, is pavlushka your boyfriend?
<QA> Rezwan: Sorry...
<Rezwan> QA, yes or not?
<QA> Rezwan: What?
<Rezwan> QA, bf or not
<QA> Rezwan: Sorry...
<Rezwan> boring...
<Rezwan> don't worry, she will admit
<pavlushka> lubotu2: are you human?
<Kilos> she wasnt written to be a chat bot but an irc bot to work in locos
<pavlushka> Kilos: lubotu2 opened a pv for me, :p
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> !isitout
<lubotu2> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<pavlushka> !apport
<pavlushka> !gedit
<lubotu2> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pavlushka> !help | Kilos 
<lubotu2> Kilos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * pavlushka shaking in laughter, :p
<pavlushka> !patience | Kilos 
<lubotu2> Kilos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pavlushka> ^^
<pavlushka> !html
<lubotu2> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<pavlushka> !code
<lubotu2> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<pavlushka> !whoopsie
<pavlushka> !whoopsi
<pavlushka> :p
<pavlushka> Heya tanjim !
<tanjim> helu
<pavlushka> tanjim: How's Nusha?
<tanjim> nusha to bot... russsel vai remove koira diche :'(
<tanjim> ভাই আমি চিটাগং থেকে বলছি,  Linux User alliance বা ওপেন সোর্স কমিউনিটি তে কাজ করতে চাই।একটু হেল্প করলে ভাল হয়
<pavlushka> !patience | tanjim 
<lubotu2> tanjim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tanjim> https://www.facebook.com/indrunil
<pavlushka> tanjim: :p
<pavlushka> কেডা?
<tanjim> ami nusha chai :'(
<tanjim> janina
<tanjim> amare pm korlo
<tanjim> irc te ashte bolchilam
<pavlushka> tanjim: He is from CTG and works for Agni and??
<tanjim> dunno anything about him
<pavlushka> tanjim: what's his irc nick?
<tanjim> uni irc ki tao chine na
<tanjim> ami কিছুদিনের মদ্ধে গ্রুপে পোস্ট দেয়া দেয়া হইতে পারে কারা কমিউনিটিতে হেল্প করতে চায় জানার জন্যে... গ্রুপে নজর রাখেন... আর IRC তে থাকলে ভাল হয়... কমিউনিটিটাকে আরও ভাল ভাবà§
<pavlushka> tanjim: তাইলে কেমনে হবে?
<tanjim> IRC ?????
<tanjim> Please elaborate.
<tanjim> 08:23
<tanjim> https://www.facebook.com/notes/28261357216/%E0%A6%89%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%9F%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A4%E0%A7%87%20IRC%20%E0%A6%B8%E0%A7%87%E0%A6%9F%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%AA%20(Konversation%20%E0%A6%8F%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%82%20Pidgin)/10153697106912217/
<tanjim> Mohammad Tareq edited a doc in the group: Ubuntu Bangladesh.
<tanjim> Mohammad Tareq
<tanjim> it's like messenger... read the dock
<tanjim> umm... erpor kotha hoile irc aro clear kora lagbe....
<pavlushka> tanjim: কইতে পারলানা, internet relay chat?
<pavlushka> tanjim: কইতে পারলানা, google করেন।
<tanjim> এত কিছু কয় কিডা... ডকে তো সব দেয়াই আছিল
<pavlushka> tanjim: মানুষকে চোখে আঙ্গুল দিয়ে দেখায় দিতে হয় প্রথমবার, নাইলে সামনে থাকলেও দেখতে পায়না :p
<tanjim> উম... এরপর বেটায় একবার নক ও করেনাই... -_-
<pavlushka> tanjim: খুব কম লোক আছে যারা একবার বললেই বুঝে ফেলে
<pavlushka> অথবা বাকি টা নিজেই খুঁজে নেয়।
<pavlushka> কে এত খাটবে? তাও আবার ফাউ ফাউ?
<tanjim> উম্ম
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: where is the others?
<pavlushka> *are
<AudaciousTUX> dunno
<AudaciousTUX> kaure paina :(
<RemonShai> pavlushka, look >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/17995105/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি কি অন্য কোনভাবে এটা install এর চেষ্টা করেছেন terminal এর অাগে?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, না।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: যেমন software-center আথবা synaptic-package manager দিয়ে?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ??
<RemonShai> pavlushka, software center দিয়ে Texmaker ইনস্টল করতে চাই। ৬ মেগাবাইটের সফটয়্যার ২০ মিনিট যাবৎ ইনস্টল হচ্ছে। এখনো শেষ হচ্ছে না।
<pavlushka> run "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and then retry in terminal
<pavlushka> retry installing in terminal
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আমি কিন্তু আপনাকে আগেই বলছিলাম dpkg হচ্ছে গ্যাঞ্জাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: dont talk stupid, software center also using the dpkg to install that package,
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তাই আপনে যদি চুলাই উঠায়ে দেন, তাহলে আর ভাত রান্না করতে হবে না
<RemonShai> pavlushka, দুঃক্ষিত
<RemonShai> pavlushka, E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: first close the software center and tell me
<pavlushka> RemonShai: pastebin করেন "ps -aux | grep ubuntu"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: pastebin করেন "ps -aux | grep ubuntu"
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ok.... 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/17995870/
<RemonShai> i'm back within 10 minutes
<pavlushka> RemonShai: do you rebooted?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, yes......
<AudaciousTUX> helu
<pavlushka> RemonShai: then the result of https://paste.ubuntu.com/17995870/ is all gone.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: helu, :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: any way , now try to install that package in terminal, in 16.04 , the software center is having issues, so try synaptic or apt in terminal, copy that?
<AudaciousTUX> mention me again like last messege
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: helu, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, টার্মিনালেে দিলাম sudo apt-get install texmaker
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... mention korlei notification paina... lol :3
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, https://paste.ubuntu.com/17995105/
<AudaciousTUX> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: sack the conversation, I get audible and pop up notification in Hexchat, :p
<AudaciousTUX> ummm... must switch :'( but i <3 konversation... except this notification issue :3 :'(
<AudaciousTUX> RemonShai: try that command
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, already doing that.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার একি কথা দুইবার শুনতে খুব পছন্দ , তাই না?
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<RemonShai> কেন?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ভাই সে(AudaciousTUX, ) জানতে চাইলো
<pavlushka> <pavlushka> run "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and then retry in terminal && ciousTUX> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<AudaciousTUX> what these thing means?? 
<RemonShai> though browsing is fast, dawnload is slow. so, it take more time...
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কোনটা?
<AudaciousTUX>  ei degree gula
<AudaciousTUX> apnar ager massage e chilo onek gula
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: must be garbage, copy pasted.
<AudaciousTUX> ummm
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আপনি জানতে চাইসিলেন RemonShai এর কাছে, কি সমস্যা তার?
<AudaciousTUX> nato
<pavlushka> RemonShai: see?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, mention me again like last messege <<< এই কথা কে বললো??? এইটা আপনি দেখেন।
<AudaciousTUX> dhush -_- 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: সে তার nick test করার জন্য বলসে, আপনি ভুল বঝছেন
<AudaciousTUX> anyway bad den... too much confusion :v
<RemonShai> pavlushka, হয়তো। হতে পারে।
<AudaciousTUX> volunteer er dak diben kobe :3 pavlushka
<pavlushka> RemonShai: হয়তো না, আসলেই, তার reply এ দেখছেন , আমি repeat করসি, আর সেও reply দিসে? যাই হোক।
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: সেটা ashabadi র করার কথা, আমারে কেউ চিনে না
<AudaciousTUX> post ta to amar dite mon chaiteche :v
<AudaciousTUX> ashabadi vaire irc te onek din dekhina
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: দেন, আপনি admin, সবাই আপনাকে জিগায়, এমন কি RemonShai ও ,:P
<pavlushka> RemonShai রাগ করসে
<AudaciousTUX> humm... :(
<AudaciousTUX> tobuo ashabadi vaire jigai nei
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: that would be better.
<AudaciousTUX> uni dile ami side e kete porbo :D
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> good bye guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-28
<pavlushka> Hello r0b1n1sl4m !
<r0b1n1sl4m> hi
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: whassup?
<r0b1n1sl4m> doing great what about you?
<pavlushka> just peeking to see what's going on, :)
<r0b1n1sl4m> what's your name?
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: right click on my nick, you'll see
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: or run "/whois pavlushka", :p
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: using kiwi web version, there's some android version of irc, like androidirc, I use that for android.
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: You may be Robin Islam I suppose?
<r0b1n1sl4m> yes that's correct
<pavlushka> I have a friend named Robin, He is also my cousin, :)
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: but I felt like home using Hexchat for irc, :)
<r0b1n1sl4m> oh coincident
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: So is there anything you are upto now? I mean here?
<r0b1n1sl4m> nothing actually just tanjim invited me here that's why.......
<pavlushka> And he is not here, how un welcoming, :(
<pavlushka> r0b1n1sl4m: aree you from CTG?
<r0b1n1sl4m> Bogra
<pavlushka> QA tell tanjim and AudaciousTUX to be in #ubuntu-bd by evening, because pavlushka is upto something.
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell tanjim on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell AudaciousTUX to be in #ubuntu-bd by evening, because pavlushka is upto something.
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell AudaciousTUX on freenode
<Kilos> hi all of ya
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue471
<Kilos> dunno if anyone is interested in reading that
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> ok
<AudaciousTUX> tell pavlushka okay
<AudaciousTUX> QA tell pavlushka okay
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Righto, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<AudaciousTUX> qa tell pavlushka hexchat much much better than konversation :3
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<tareq> hello all
<AudaciousTUX> helu
<pavlushka> Hello tareq !
<QA> pavlushka: By the way, AudaciousTUX on freenode told me "tell pavlushka okay" 1 hour, 8 minutes and 26 seconds ago
<QA> pavlushka: By the way, AudaciousTUX on freenode told me "tell pavlushka hexchat much much better than konversation :3" 38 minutes and 15 seconds ago
<AudaciousTUX> ow.... tell o massage e thake :3
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and for android, androidirc serves the purpose, ;)
<AudaciousTUX> bangla font causing problem in hexchat :(
<pavlushka> but tab support depends on the soft keypad
<tareq> quassel is good enough
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: goto settings-> preference-> appearence, set trhe font to Sans
<pavlushka> *the
<AudaciousTUX> bangla font not showing properly pavlushka 
<pavlushka> tareq: yes, I have quassel too
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: have you tried the above?
<AudaciousTUX> oh okay.... now all ok.... solimanlipi working fine
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX:  settings-> preference-> appearence, set trhe font to Sans, is my settings and it works for all fonts, check my previous screenshots, ;p
<AudaciousTUX> tareq: vai ki niya kotha olte chaichilo??
<tareq> nothing
<tareq> just passing time
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<AudaciousTUX> vaggo kharap amar... kam kore na :( pavlushka 
<tareq> restart the app
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yes
<AudaciousTUX> nope.... not working :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what is your fonts set to?
<AudaciousTUX> sans
<tareq> guys, would like to check ubuntu gnome
<AudaciousTUX> but now solimanlipi...  solimanlipi working for me
<AudaciousTUX> i just hate gnome :3
<tareq> my fav font
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: anything that works is fine :)
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<tareq> kalpurush is fine too
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: but I dont hate kubuntu , :p
<tareq> solaimanlipi>siyam rupali>kalpurush
<AudaciousTUX> "ু" ঠিক মত দেখায় না কালপুরুষে 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: but my system fonts is set to Likhan, 
<AudaciousTUX> লিখান মনেহয় একটু বড়... ঠিক মনে নাই কেমন দেখতে 
<tareq> once gittubaba made an app to make bangla usable in gnome shell
<pavlushka> lol, size specify করে দিলেই হল
<tareq> pyfontfixer
<AudaciousTUX> উহু... বড় বড় লাগে তারপরও pavlushka 
<pavlushka> tareq: ^^
<AudaciousTUX> আরেকটা আছে জলপাই... অইটা একটু মাত্রারিক্ত বড় লাগে 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ঠিক আসে, আপনার যেটা সুবিধা মনে হয়
<AudaciousTUX> হেহেহে
<tareq> কনভারসেশানে এত ঝামেলা নাই
<pavlushka> hmm
<ashabadi> Tanvir: tareq Kilos good evening
<ashabadi> how are you guys
<ashabadi> Tanvir: I think I have not talked to you... and if I have I have forgotten
<Kilos> hi ashabadi Tanvir 
<Kilos> oh and tareq  too
<ashabadi> I think all are away
<Kilos> np i have greeted 
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> how is your farm going?
<Kilos> ok ty just lots of work refencing
<ashabadi> :)
<Kilos> bad peeps cut fences so many times we are rediong it all
<ashabadi> hmm takes time & effort
<Kilos> yip
<tareq> hello Kilos ashabadi
<ashabadi> welcome back tareq
<tareq> I think we can move forward after eid
<ashabadi> hmm tareq
<ashabadi> I dont think much of the people are that interested...
<ashabadi> lets see what happens
<tareq> I will write a manual on Kubuntu 16.04
<tareq> hope that will help 
<tareq> loco team
<ashabadi> great
<tareq> xubuntu guys can write for xubuntu
<ashabadi> the image links are broken
<ashabadi> http://ashabadi.com/blog/2009/08/10/%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%AC%E0%A7%81%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%9F%E0%A7%81-%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%BF%E0%A6%A8%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%95%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%B8/
<ashabadi> but check it out
<tareq> thanks ashabadi, it will help me to write
<tareq> http://docs.kubuntu.org/welcome.html
<tareq> I will take ideas from this one
<ashabadi> checking
<ashabadi> I think previously it was documentation
<tareq> yea
<tareq> this one plus own contribution
<ashabadi> ok great :)
<tareq> any suggestions?
<ashabadi> only suggestions... enjoy :)
<ashabadi> don't break your back & hurt your eyes typing it
<tareq> lol
<ashabadi> tareq: I think you were working on webpage development right?
<ashabadi> can you tell me how I can enable this theme in my photo blog? http://piwigo.org/demo/ try simpleNG
<tareq> ashabadi: not actually, nothing confirm yet; tanjim doing that
<ashabadi> ok
<tareq> ashabadi: I am writing some contents
<ashabadi> ok good
<ashabadi> hello AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<tareq> hello TUX
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka vai koi
<ashabadi> not sure
<ashabadi> has been away since 7
<tareq> ashabadi: any alternative of ksnapshot 
<AudaciousTUX> spectacle tareq 
<AudaciousTUX> btw... is that for screenshot??
<tareq> yes
<tareq> but I do like shutter much
<AudaciousTUX> shutter takes too much time to just open :3
<ashabadi> any reason you want alternative?
<ashabadi> I was going to reffer shutter :P
<AudaciousTUX> deepin-screenshot 
<AudaciousTUX> give it a try.... i just forgot its name.... better than shutter
<pavlushka> Hello ashabadi !
<ashabadi> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> ashabadi: So, is everything going with the plan?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: and thanks for the feedback, :)
<ashabadi> don't think so...
<ashabadi> and what feedback?
<ashabadi> I have not given any feedback...
<ashabadi> have been busy... :S
<pavlushka> got QA's message
<ashabadi> ok
<pavlushka> Audacious was here, I need him tonight.
<pavlushka> Hello tareq !
<ashabadi> he was looking for you as well
<pavlushka> ashabadi: no problem, I think he will be there in time, :)
<pavlushka> tareq: ping
<pavlushka> Kilos-: you have something in your...
<Kilos-> in my what pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos-: you've acquired an extra hyphen but from whom?
<Kilos> must have lost connection for a bit
<pavlushka> Kilos: np, :)
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> :D
<tareq> hello guys
<tareq> sorry, i went for dinner
<Kilos> tummy full
<AudaciousTUX> i'm coming... after namaj.... wait for me :p
<tareq> okk
<pavlushka> tareq: There's a monthly meeting in #ubuntu-za around 12.30 AM this night, are you interested?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: ping
 * ashabadi is sleeping.... zzzzzz
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka throws a jar of cold water on the face of ashabadi
 * ashabadi is getting old... now can't remain energetic like old days...
 * ashabadi jolts up then again dozz off
<AudaciousTUX> is waking up pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> oh.. ashabadi vai ghumaiteche... :3
<ashabadi> already feeling tired... have office tomorrow early morning... it pains me
<pavlushka> ashabadi: So, is there any update? I am a little injured, and power outage giving us hell.
<tareq> pavlushka: i'm here
<ashabadi> pavlushka: raihanr is not interested, same is for Ekushey 
<ashabadi> and I dont think we will have much of people from fb group
<ashabadi> so first prepare the page... show them what is upcoming
<ashabadi> then tease them to join
<AudaciousTUX> raihanr said he can't stay awake after 11:30
<ashabadi> instead of making it open
<pavlushka> ashabadi: no problem, we will create some.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I am totally agreed with that, lets bring it on.
<AudaciousTUX> yo... :p
<pavlushka> tareq: but you didn't replied my question, :p
<tareq> pavlushka: regarding monthly meeting?
<pavlushka> yep
<tareq> yes, lets see
<AudaciousTUX> before or after eid??
<pavlushka> haha, that's the spirit, I hope you'll enjoy it.
<AudaciousTUX> amare lokjon msg o pathay volunteer hoyar jonne... kajer somoy koyjonre paoya jabe tai nia sondeho :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Can we be sure with you atleast?
<ashabadi> you have to throw them bone to keep them interested
<ashabadi> don't let the initial buzz die down
<AudaciousTUX> আগেরবারের রিলিস পার্টিতে যারা ছিল এখন তার মদ্ধে ৫ জনরে পাওয়া যাবে না :3
<ashabadi> if you take too long to respond then they will loose interest
<ashabadi> give them something to do
<ashabadi> anything
<AudaciousTUX> আমি আছি :D
<pavlushka> ashabadi: yes, yes, keep us guiding like that, :)
<ashabadi> even  if it means having them translate docs
<AudaciousTUX> but first of all need to finalize the site... 
<ashabadi> tareq: was thinking of building conents based on docs.kubuntu.org
<AudaciousTUX> i'm too much lazy .... :3
<ashabadi> why don't you start utilising the interested volunteers
<pavlushka> ashabadi: what will be the platform, LP I prefer.
<AudaciousTUX> i was thinking about aur wiki :v
<ashabadi> why you have to build the content on yourself only
<ashabadi> wiki is not going to cut it...
<AudaciousTUX> i'm coming... after namaj
<ashabadi> use wordpress or joomla based website
<ashabadi> easy referral & content management
<tareq> I am familiar with word[ress
<tareq> *wordpress
<tareq> I would like to make it pdf
<tareq> like a book
<tareq> e-book
<ashabadi> I think both wordpress & joomla has plugin to convert article in pdf
<ashabadi> giving user option to download post in pdf
<tareq> yes, that is good point
 * pavlushka thinks wow, nice idea, that's why ashabadi's senior dont let him transfer to other place, :p
<ashabadi> pavlushka: ফাইজলামী বন্ধ রাখেন
<pavlushka> ashabadi: please proceed, :)
 * pavlushka 's mouth zipped
<ashabadi> tareq: pavlushka & AudaciousTUX can you /msg ashabadi your email id?
<ashabadi> there was an old base file that you can use to write tutorial
<pavlushka> mine is pavelsayekat@gmail.com
<ashabadi> you will be bomberred with spam
<ashabadi> for sharing publicly :P
<pavlushka> np, I can mark those :p
<ashabadi> tareq: 1988 still in use?
<AudaciousTUX_> :o amar nick change hoia gelo ken :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: type "/nick desired_nick"
<buggy_biobot> just type /nick your desired nick
<tareq> ashabadi: omg, i'm not tareq hasan
<too_much_buggy_b> :(
<buggy_biobot> :P
<tareq> mine id tareq.mhd@gmail.com
<pavlushka> It allows only 16 char
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: type "/nick AudaciousTUX"
<AudaciousTUX_> not working :(
<buggy_biobot> without "
<buggy_biobot> :P
<AudaciousTUX_> i know
<AudaciousTUX> :P
<AudaciousTUX_> :3
<AudaciousTUX> it should work
<AudaciousTUX_> amar nick to register kora chilo :'(
<AudaciousTUX> it still is
<pavlushka> nop
<AudaciousTUX> it is registered yet
<AudaciousTUX> he has to sign in to boot me :P
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: in #ubuntu-za now
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: in #ubuntu-za now
<AudaciousTUX> I'll be sleeping
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: click on the lower left part where your "AudaciousTUX_" is showing to yourself
<AudaciousTUX_> nothing working
<AudaciousTUX> :P
<AudaciousTUX_> tried that too :3
<AudaciousTUX> mu ha ha ha ha
<AudaciousTUX_> :'(
<AudaciousTUX> you have to identify yourself
<AudaciousTUX> then I will be booted
<AudaciousTUX_> kissu kam kortechena :o
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: re identify "/msg nickserv identify password"
<ashabadi> you have to work it... why taking so pressure?
<ashabadi> its simple you should be able to work it out
<ashabadi> if I can change my nick to AudaciousTUX then you can too
<ashabadi> you are not using something else
<AudaciousTUX_> but thats the worst thing.... why it's not working for me :3
<AudaciousTUX_> anyway.... leave it :'(
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> anyway sent old tutorial document to pavlushka & tareq for there reference
<ashabadi> if they want they can build upon it
<pavlushka> ashabadi: thanks, will look into it.
<AudaciousTUX_> old tutorials are really old for today :v
<ashabadi> the topics can be used
<AudaciousTUX_> yah...
<ashabadi> as reference point
<AudaciousTUX_> ummm
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: we are aware of that.
<tareq> I have found some of my old files including maverick (10.10) tutorial
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: Thanks for referring that, that was wise, :)
<AudaciousTUX_> pavlushka: wq :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: why the Q?
<AudaciousTUX_> dunno... spelling এ একটু QQ ভাব আশে :v
<pavlushka> :v
<tareq> ubuntu-za is doing good job
<tareq> we can follow them
<tareq> ashabadi: got your mail
<ashabadi> ive to leave guys
<Kilos> go well ashabadi 
<pavlushka> Sure ashabadi , good night, :)
<ashabadi> goodnight pavlushka tareq Kilos :)
<ashabadi> be well
<Kilos> you too ty
<tareq> goodnight all
<Kilos> night tareq 
<Kilos> sleep well
<pavlushka> tareq: good night, :)
<pavlushka> QA tell tareq that the #ubuntu-za meeting excerpts are available at txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.html
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell tareq on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi that the #ubuntu-za meeting excerpts are available at txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.html
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell ashabadi on freenode
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: So how was it, the meeting?
<Kilos> night guys see you later
<AudaciousTUX> gn Kilos  :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: good night :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ^^
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: ummm... মিটিংএর সারমর্ম কি হইল শেষ পর্যন্ত :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.txt
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... good enough.... btw... they've their blog or forum??
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX, See it for yourself https://ubuntu-za.org/
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-29
<RemonShai> \quit
<walrider> admin bhai nai 
<walrider> :(
<walrider> banglalion modem kamne use korbo 
<walrider> ?
<walrider> wc
<walrider> audacius bhay 
<walrider> kamon asen boro bhay 
<walrider> shobaire rojay dhorse naki :D
<AudaciousTUX> হ
<walrider> bhai banglalion 116x modem kamne connect korum 
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, hellu
<walrider> :(]
<walrider> ato pera kan bangla lion e :(
<AudaciousTUX> হাল্লু
<AudaciousTUX> আমার মডেম নিয়া কোন আইডিয়া নাই :( 
<RemonShai> মডেম বলতেই প্যারা.../
<AudaciousTUX> হুম
<AudaciousTUX> আসলে না
<AudaciousTUX> কিউবিতে কোন ঝামেলা নাই... 
<AudaciousTUX> জাস্ট লাগাইলেই কানেক্ট
<walrider> b.lion e 7am - 7pm free dise :(
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<AudaciousTUX> koydiner jonne??
<walrider> post paid e
<walrider> eid er ag porjonto jani 
<walrider> man data khoroch hobe na 
<walrider> ami amar frnd er theika akta ansi :D
<RemonShai> জানি নাহ্..../ আমার জিপি আধমরা অবস্থায় পইরা রইছে।
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<RemonShai> :v 2
<walrider> Gp modem chalay mainshe hur 
<walrider> amat kase teletalk modem atka ase 
<walrider> sim nai ga :\
<walrider> :|
<walrider> teletalk oita huwai er 
<walrider> plug and play 
<RemonShai> walrider, জানালার জামানায় কিনছিলাম
<walrider> ami janala sarte pari nai game kheli kisui korar nai :D
<walrider> league of legends kheli ar linux e steam dia cs 1.6 ar source kheli :D
<walrider> assa bhai akta help koren xubuntu er taskbar niche namay kamne ??
<AudaciousTUX> menu te right click koira setting e giya position bottom
<RemonShai> walrider, জানালা লাথি মারছি। ৬মাস চালাইছিলাম।
<AudaciousTUX> ami steam e left4dead kheli khali
<AudaciousTUX> but beshirvag somoy 0ad kheli
<walrider> l4d2 ase apner ?
<RemonShai> walrider, : আমার জীবনে জানালা ৬মাস চালাইছি।
<walrider> amare steam e add den 
<walrider> walrider <<
<walrider> yellow color profile picture 
<walrider> auda bhai 
<walrider> add den 
<walrider> dur shalar 300 mb update install dawar por abar 100 mb 
<walrider> kopal amar steam 
<walrider> goto rait 3 tay 20 $ kise ak polay amar theika summer saler er laiga :D 
<walrider> ami to lal e lal 
<RemonShai> \quit
<walrider> :|
<RemonShai> :| ;)
<walrider> goto rait e amar bashay churi hoise :|
<walrider> bap er mobile nia gese :|
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> and AudaciousTUX , are you up or going to sleep?
<AudaciousTUX> up
<pavlushka> I see RemonShai and Walrider was here, ^^
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what is Walrider up to, catching thief?
<AudaciousTUX> actually who's walrider??
<AudaciousTUX> i was not here when they were talking
<pavlushka> besides riding the wall, Walrider is a student in cse diploma I guess.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: check todays logs
<pavlushka> ufff, power cuts again, grrrr
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos !
<pavlushka> and Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> morning guys
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: power restored, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: তোমারে আমি কিলামু, খালি পাইতে দাও
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<RemonShai> pavlushka, hallu brother  :p
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<pavlushka> hellu
 * pavlushka off to shower
<RemonShai> pavlushka, Kilos >>>> how  are you...?
<Kilos> ok ty RemonShai and you?
<RemonShai> Kilos, I'm well too but feeling so hungry
<Kilos> eat
<Kilos> best cure for being hungry
<Kilos> oh fasting
<Kilos> sorry i forgot
<RemonShai> Kilos, now I don't eat any food. causes its Ramadan.  I eat 3+ hour later.
<Kilos> yes i forgot
<RemonShai> yes :)
<RemonShai> Kilos, I wanted to know about you, your profession...?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im an irc greeter bot
<Kilos> look at my wiki page
<RemonShai> oh.... y
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<RemonShai> :(   :(
<RemonShai> Kilos, I think you use social network to overcome your loneness.  and you've a beautiful mind too. ☺ :)
<RemonShai> Mr. pavlushka  , what's wrong.....?
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai , nothing's wrong, just had my shower
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I too use social network to overcome my loneliness, And what do you do when you are lonely?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, shower....!!! do you watch, its 4pm +++
<pavlushka> RemonShai: yes, :p
 * pavlushka off to prayer
<Kilos> ty RemonShai 
<RemonShai> to overcome loneness, RemonShai used to working, coding & lessening song "Lalon  Geeti"
<RemonShai> Kilos : as a mathematics student, mostly I'm busy doing math. And I wanted to learning...
<RemonShai> I like electronic science, coding, playing with Linux distro.(  like Ubuntu)
<pavlushka> QA tell RemonShai that I was afj (away from keyboard), :)
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell RemonShai on freenode
<RemonShai> here, anyone use Texmaker?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: are you having problem with Texmaker?
<RemonShai> pavlushka: yes. ... I don't understand  texmaker's  tag. :(
<pavlushka> !Texmaker
<pavlushka> !texmaker
<RemonShai> yes...I need a structure of equation & integral function
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I be back to you with in a while
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX ping
<AudaciousTUX> ping pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: too late, busy again, be back soon.
<AudaciousTUX> okay
<AudaciousTUX> 12:00
<ashabadi> hello Kilos-- pavlushka Ekushey Tanvir 
<Kilos--> hi ashabadi 
<pavlushka> ashabadi: Hello and Be back with in 30 mins, :p, you carry on.
<ashabadi> nothing to really carry on...
<ashabadi> pavlushka: what are you up to???
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I am writing a deed, almost completed, just furnishing
<ashabadi> deed?
<ashabadi> deed of slavary? or deed of freedom?
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> ashabadi: for an arrangement of lease
<ashabadi> ok pavlushka good to know you have become landlord...
<ashabadi> we will have load of cash for our Ubuntu project now\
<ashabadi> we dont need canonical anymore :D
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you discuss what is necessary, I'll follow the logs and will give feedback in mail if necessary.
<ashabadi> nothing much...
<Kilos> why not use belkies channel pavlushka then we can all get together
<ashabadi> not being well  thats why wanted to talk... nothing  else...
<ashabadi> anyway since you are busy no issue :)
<Kilos> are you sick ashabadi ?
<pavlushka> me too a little injured.
<ashabadi> no Kilos, just a bit upset... nothing else...
<ashabadi> what happened pavlushka?
<Kilos> oh my
<ashabadi> where did you go to steal chicken now?
<ashabadi> or preparing to learn farming just like Kilos?
<pavlushka> Kilos: will tell later!
<pavlushka> bbl
<ashabadi> ok
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> hello tareq
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> hello ashabadi kilos
<pavlushka> Hello tareq !
<tareq> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: why you are hiding?
<pavlushka> tareq: got my memo from QA?
<pavlushka> and ashabadi ?
<tareq> yep
<tareq> hows the day buddies
<Kilos> just another day
<pavlushka> moving ahead, :)
<tareq> today i've worked with kdenlive
<tareq> nice tool
<ashabadi> sorry was away for mango treat
<ashabadi> :P
<tareq> mango phone is coming for mango people
<pavlushka> ashabadi: that's great, me to had that treat today evening, :p
<ashabadi> umm
<ashabadi> still eating :)
<ashabadi> humm done :)
<ashabadi> burp...
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> brb
<tareq> I'm downloading ubuntu gnome
<tareq> wanna taste it after many years
<ashabadi> :
<ashabadi> de does not facinate me anymore...
<ashabadi> I only think of it as a mean to my need
<ashabadi> any flavor will do for me
<tareq> Unity and KDE are modern
<ashabadi> but I think I will be die hard kde fan for years to come
<tareq> xfce, lxde :/
<tareq> even gnome-2
<tareq> I don't like those much
<tareq> I've tried ubuntu mate
<Kilos> haha i love kde
<tareq> i do like Application Dashboard
<tareq> looking great
<tareq> I'm disappointed with kshanpshot
<tareq> *snapshot
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> shutter 
<ashabadi> go with shutter
<tareq> yea, my fav one
<tareq> my most of the writing snapshot were taken by shutter
<tareq> hotot was my another fav tool
<tareq> now its discontinued
<Kilos> i use the print screen button
<Kilos> oh thats ksnapshot
<Kilos> mine works fine
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> its annoyance actually kilos
<Kilos> 14.04
<ashabadi> ohh
<ashabadi> then fine
<tareq> Kilos: I need more customization, simple edit
<Kilos> you on 16.04
<tareq> both of us i think
<Kilos> 16.04has many bugs they are still working on
<tareq> I'm using Kubuntu from this LTS version :P
<tareq> before that I was unity guy
<tareq> 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04
<Kilos> 16.04 is still too buggy
<tareq> when would they release next mejor update?
<tareq> 16.04.1 I guess
<Kilos> they say 3 months to 16.04.1
<tareq> Kilos: next month then
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> but there are still many bugs
<Kilos> very many
<tareq> like?
<tareq> it doest not hang much
<Kilos> im trying to find the link
<Kilos> eish ive lost the link somewhere
<Kilos> but over 1000 bugs still
<ashabadi> 16.04.1 release date mentioned in release scheduler as Jul 21st
<pavlushka> just being unlucky, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/bengali-bangladesh-dictionary/, is useless for me, need to talk to MAK
<pavlushka> it has support for firefox 47 ver, but mine is 48.0a2
<tareq> ashabadi: what happened to BLUA? is it alive?
<Kilos> === Bug Stats ===
<Kilos>     * Open (123572) +173 over last week
<Kilos>     * Critical (370) +7 over last week
<Kilos>     * Unconfirmed (60919) +115 over last week
<AudaciousTUX> helu
<pavlushka> এতক্ষনে?
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<AudaciousTUX> pc er samne dekhlei ammu cheita jay :3
<pavlushka> lol
<ashabadi> মোবাইল থেকে আসো :p
<AudaciousTUX> মোবাইল ও নষ্ট :3
<AudaciousTUX> namaj poira ashi
<pavlushka> looks like ashabadi is good at sneaking mode, :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: sure
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> I am not good at sneaking things
<ashabadi> always got cought reading novels keeping them between school book
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> I dont know kilos whether you guys did it..
<Kilos> did  what ashabadi 
<ashabadi> it is surely an exciting experience for us
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> My prime time of reading comics novels was before exam, :p
<Kilos> yes my behind was full of stripes almost daily
<ashabadi> reading novels keeping it in between pages of school book
<pavlushka> yep
<ashabadi> from far it looked like we are reading school book but in reality we studied novels
<pavlushka> studied the whole year, that was actually the taking break ,:p
<pavlushka> We had a teacher in our school, who comes to our class to give us a break, no reading in his period, :)
<pavlushka> And in University, we had a senior, who comes to us to give us a break, but the thing was actually the opposite, ^
<pavlushka> Guys, are you shocked?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why shocked
<Kilos> all kids are naughty
<ashabadi> no we also had such thing...
<Kilos> and some never grow up and stay naughty
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont read me please, :p
<AudaciousTUX> yo.... ashlam :p
<Kilos> lol
<tareq> chacha chowdhry, phantom
<pavlushka> tin goyenda, Jafar Iqbal's novels, and ....
<tareq> tin goyenda till 2000 i guess
<tareq> after rakib hasan all charm gone
<AudaciousTUX> miss those comic books :'(
<tareq> good night all
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: apnie khali achen
<pavlushka> and ashabadi , :)
<AudaciousTUX> oh
<pavlushka> নাকি হেতি আম খাইয়া ঘুমায়া পড়সে, :পি
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<AudaciousTUX> ghumaiben kokhon??
<AudaciousTUX> ajke ghumabo na.... ghumaile ar uthbar parina :3
<pavlushka> same here, only 1 hour left, ঘুম আসতে আসতে উঠে পড়তে লাগবে, 
<pavlushka> নিজের উপর জুলুম করা হবে শুধু
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> bye :p
<pavlushka> night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-30
<arnab> তাঞ্জিম ভাই কই তুমি???
<Kilos> o/
<AudaciousTUX> \o/
<walrider> kei nai naki
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> helo kilos 
<walrider> long time no see 
<walrider> i fixed that problem last time i told u 
<walrider> remember ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> no remind me
<walrider> umm teamspeak 
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> well done
<walrider> couldnt install .run file 
<walrider> that file would be executed from terminal 
<Kilos> yes
<walrider> if terminal closes then the software also closes 
<Kilos> ok
<walrider> hm 
<walrider> i have managed to host a game server also 
<walrider> with a wixmax modem 
<Kilos> cool
<walrider> and now moved to parrot sec from xubuntu 
<walrider> just changed the test a lil bit :D
<Kilos> as long as things work
<walrider> parrot security os have all tool you need to bang any one 
<walrider> any server 
<walrider> any pc 
<walrider> and cover up ur identity 
<walrider> >:D really evil 
<Kilos> lol
<walrider> just like kali 
<walrider> parrot is more stable 
<walrider> wc audacius bhai 
<walrider> kemon asen 
<AudaciousTUX> ভালানাই
<walrider> kan bhai 
<walrider> rojay dhorse nake ?
<AudaciousTUX> না... ঘুমে ধরছে :3
<walrider> bhai linux konta chalan ??
<walrider> o bhai 
<walrider> @AudaciusTUx bhai 
<AudaciousTUX> antergos
<walrider> bhai aida ki dual boot e chole 
<AudaciousTUX> humm
<walrider> ami dualboot e install dite chaisilam pari nai 
<walrider> aktu shikhai den na bhai 
<walrider> antergos er kono bangladeshi repository ase ni bhai ??
<AudaciousTUX> না
<walrider> thakle sudo upgrade dile 4-5 mbps paitam 
<AudaciousTUX> oi koshter kotha ar koiyen na :'(
<walrider> bhai amar ram 1.6 GB ar processor 1.6 ghz dual core apner mote konta chalaile valo hobe ? ami media er kaj kori halka patla ar email signature banai 
<walrider> suggest koren 
<walrider> ami os test kortasi amar hard disk e 90GB er moto iso ase ubuntu debian kali xubuntu lxde ja ase shob collection e rakhsi 
<walrider> akta legit maal suggest koren
<walrider> :)
<AudaciousTUX> antergos for humanity :3
<walrider> repo nai to bhai 
<walrider> update dite ak din lagbo 
<walrider> kamne ki 
<AudaciousTUX> taile mara khan... ami janina
<AudaciousTUX> lubuntu chalan
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> moja loileen :D
<walrider> hehe :D
<walrider> lubuntu chalaisi kamon jani posondo hoy nai 
<walrider> xubuntu aktu juit er lagse bt lubuntu posondo hoy nai 
<walrider> ami kaj koria aram pawa dorkar bhai 
<AudaciousTUX> পাশে একটা গফ নিয়া কাজ করেন... আরাম পাবেন... :3 
<walrider> :D 
<walrider> aitasi ak minit 
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> Kilos: whassup!
<Kilos> tired
<pavlushka> me too, cut some tree branches while fasting, :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> Hello tareq !
<tareq> hello pavlushka
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> tareq: So, how your writing is going?
<tareq> good, so far so good
<tareq> gonna post soon on my blog
<tareq> i had an wordpress blog
<tareq> i delete it for blogger :/
<pavlushka> tareq: that's good, which one, link please
<tareq> tareqmhd.blogspot.com
<tareq> linux mint sarah released today
<pavlushka> tareq: you are an asset, just dont die, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> tareq: until then, goto #freenode and request for a cloak and wait patiently, your nick ip will be masked with that cloak like mine, :)
<tareq> pavlushka: why? can you explain more?
<pavlushka> tareq: do a "/whois tareq" and "/whois pavlushka", you will see the difference and may be its just for the look, :p
<tareq> got it
<tareq> pavlushka: how to do it?
<pavlushka> tareq: just give me a minute
<tareq> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yay no ip showing
<tareq> thanks to pavlushka and e
<tareq> also m712 from #freenode
<pavlushka> tareq: you are wearing your own cloak, that's a pride, :)
<Kilos> yes he was taught well
<Kilos> and he doesnt forget
<Kilos> now to work for one like mine
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> what irc client are you using tareq '
<tareq> konversation
<pavlushka> and quassel sometimes
<tareq> yea
<Kilos> do you see the hosts next to the nick list
<tareq> mostly konversation
<tareq> it shows Hostmask: ....
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> now hackers cant pick up your IP address and hack you
<tareq> who will hack me :/
<tareq> i'm very ordinary guy
<tareq> :P
<Kilos> one never knows
<tareq> I've heard a country is going to work with microsoft to prevent hacking 
<Kilos> lol ms are the main hackers
<tareq> yea
<tareq> i wonder
<Kilos> they even have linux hackers working for them
<Kilos> windows 10 if you tick accept on the eula you give them permission to see all your data
<tareq> eww
<Kilos> its rright at the bottom of the eula agreement
<tareq> I am using win 10 for 3 software mainly
<Kilos> no one ever even reads that
<tareq> mainly i'm linux guy
<Kilos> ill try get you a script to stop it
<tareq> wow
<tareq> kilos: do you know how to use google drive in linux?
<Kilos> nope i dont even browse with google
<Kilos> i use duckduckgo
<tareq> duckduckgo ?
<tareq> nice 
<Kilos> google is part of the bad peeps
<tareq> i do use dropbox
<Kilos> yes but you can control what you want seen
<tareq> kilos: any idea on multiboot pendrive on kubuntu?
<tareq> I'm missing YUMI
<Kilos> i installed kde 14.04 on a pendrive and can use it anywhere as a fully working system
<Kilos> have tried multiboot
<Kilos> nhavent
<tareq> this is problem
<tareq> I need a tool which can make multiboot usb
<Kilos> why you want to dual boot on a stick
<tareq> for keeping many iso in single one
<Kilos> they too slow anyway unless you have usb3
<Kilos> what size pendrive
<tareq> 8-16-32 gb
<Kilos> ah i have 14.04 on a 16g
<tareq> few weeks ago i had to provide multiple usb to a student, i did it with YUMI
<tareq> in windows
<Kilos> whew
<tareq> I gave him ubuntu, kubuntu, mint
<Kilos> cool
<tareq> need something like in kubuntu
<tareq> unetbootin is not a good one
<tareq> terminal sometimes risky
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i use unetbootin for making mine
<Kilos> never had a prob
<tareq> today i've used unetbootin
<tareq> pendrive not booting 1
<tareq> !
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you first need to format it to mbr
<tareq> fat32?
<Kilos> use gnome-disk-utility
<Kilos> you first need to add the mbr
<tareq> or gparted?
<Kilos> master boot record
<Kilos> ive only seen disk utility give that option
<Kilos> you can do it from terminal as well
<tareq> ya
<Kilos> i dont know the command though
<Kilos> you have to first add the mbr
<Kilos> the unetbootin
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-a-new-mbr-to-your-usb-flash-device/
<tareq> just format it using disks
<Kilos> as  long as it adds the mbr that fine
<Kilos> once mbr is added you can format it to anything and it will boot
<tareq> lets see
<tareq> thanks for the link btw
<Kilos> you welcome
<pavlushka> W AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> হেলু
<pavlushka> !yumi
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: why marked busy?
<AudaciousTUX> hello from the other peer :v
<AudaciousTUX> পিসি অন্য থাকে কিন্তু পরতে থাকই বিছনায় গিয়া
<AudaciousTUX> তাই away দিয়া রাখই 
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: how far, 6 feet away?
<AudaciousTUX> উম্ম... একটু বেশি হবে মনেহয় 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: do a trick, you will like it, ;)
<AudaciousTUX> ?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: run here "/whois AudaciousTUX " And "/whois pavlushka", and see the difference.
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<pavlushka> goto #freenode and request for a cloak and wait patiently, your nick ip will be masked with that cloak like mine, :), you may ask e to cloak your nick.
<pavlushka> e is a stuff there
<AudaciousTUX> exactly ki jagabo??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: like "e: will you please cloak my nick?"
<pavlushka> info AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> amare #freenode :Cannot send to channel eita bolteche
<pavlushka> retry
<pavlushka> তুমড তো অাছ সেখানে
<pavlushka> *তুমি
<AudaciousTUX> kono messege jaitechena
<AudaciousTUX> http://i.imgur.com/Ppl1c6u.png
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wait for you to be voiced,
<AudaciousTUX> umm
<pavlushka> can you see me there?
<AudaciousTUX> humm
<pavlushka> See I am voiced there, wait, I am trying to make an arrangement
<AudaciousTUX> ok
<AudaciousTUX> kemne??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: run FB তে আমার IRC  উপর post টা দেখেন
<AudaciousTUX> oi post tai khujtechilam... koi harai gelo paina
<AudaciousTUX> register kora hoiche
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: good, but for some more, have a look, https://web.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117
<AudaciousTUX> cloaking er jonne ar kisu lagbe?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you will receive an email, follow that to verify
<AudaciousTUX> tao korchi
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: now ask there again
<AudaciousTUX> keu kisu koyna :'(
<AudaciousTUX> 0 staff dekhay /stats p te
<AudaciousTUX> realname change hoibena?? :(
<pavlushka> Hexchat settings এ যান
<AudaciousTUX> realname deya oikhane :(
<AudaciousTUX> http://i.imgur.com/ZPXlt5x.png
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: in Advanced option , change realname to your desired, just type in there
<AudaciousTUX> oh... oita oi vitore raikha dichilo ken :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আমি আপনারে আরেকটু চালাক ভাবসিলাম, :p
<AudaciousTUX> grrr :3
<AudaciousTUX> konversation e to oijaygatei realname thakto... :3
<AudaciousTUX> lol hoi gelum :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: re-apply
<AudaciousTUX> * p :0 staff members
<pavlushka> e is not there?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: then ask e that who can help you?
<AudaciousTUX> hello @arnab
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> freezing here
<AudaciousTUX> temp?
<arnab>  tanjim vai koi tumi??
<Kilos> hi arnab Tanvir 
<pavlushka> QA forecast in Johannesburg
<QA> pavlushka: That site seems to be down
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Johannesburg
<QA> pavlushka: Too many places match Johannesburg: Johannesburg, California; Johannesburg, Michigan and Johannesburg, South Africa
<Kilos> this channel is growing slowly pavlushka 
<Kilos> QA forecast pretoria
<QA> Kilos: Thursday: Clear. High: 20° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Friday: Clear. High: 22° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 21° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 6° C., Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Monday: Clear. High: 18° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 4° C., Tuesday:
<QA> Clear. High: 21° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 5° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 21…
<pavlushka> QA forecast for Johannesburg South Africa
<QA> pavlushka: Thursday: Clear. High: 18° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 5° C., Friday: Clear. High: 21° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 17° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 4° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 15° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Monday: Clear. High: 17° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 4° C., Tuesday:
<QA> Clear. High: 19° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 5° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 19° C…
<Kilos> we are below 6 already
<AudaciousTUX> 5degree :o
<pavlushka> Kilos: I hope it stays that way, :)
<Kilos> will be 0 here tonight
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> under 20 i get cold
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> Hello arnab !
<AudaciousTUX> lol :p
<pavlushka> missed him by little, :p
<Kilos> wb arnab 
<arnab> can you tell me about irc in details?I mean about networks.freenode,efnet.dalnet blah blah blah
<pavlushka> arnab: https://web.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/how-to-irc/10209386543358117, repeat it for any other networks.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: we will see your issue until it gets solved, dont worry, wont take long, :)
<pavlushka> arnab: Do you have any Launchpad account? by the way for instance like mine https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat?
<AudaciousTUX> ^_^
<pavlushka> Kilos: see? AudaciousTUX pulled in arnab , :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> well done AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Kilos> bring more
<AudaciousTUX> trying... but for most of the people irc like alien planet :3
<Kilos> teach them
<pavlushka> like AudaciousTUX from MARS, :p
<AudaciousTUX> telegram group have more than 40 members... 
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... need to write a blog about irc in my site... but i'm not so familiar with irc to write a blog :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: if you apply for Ubuntu Membership, you have to face the board on irc, what about that?
<AudaciousTUX> oh shit... lol :3
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sooner or later the bd loco will be strong and healthy again
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: IRC is much easier than shell scripting or cronjob, :p
<Kilos> not all stuck on fb
<Kilos> irc is as easy as telegram
<AudaciousTUX> :v 
<pavlushka> Kilos: its way much better and has much more function than Telegram
<AudaciousTUX> but is there any cool app for irc on android platform??
<pavlushka> And its lighter even for data
<Kilos> droidirc
<AudaciousTUX> umm... have to try... but my mbl dead for months :3
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX:  not really, but there is a way, my way, androidirc with, let me think...
<arnab> I read it but couldn't find anything about efnet.worldnet or dalnet.
<Kilos> arnab welcome to irc
<AudaciousTUX> need web designer ... i'm running out of idea... but can't close this project... we should categorize wanna be volunteers 
<pavlushka> arnab: I told you, you can use the same procedures for other networks!
<AudaciousTUX> but... design can be fixed later... anyway forget it :3
<pavlushka> and arnab , which network you are looking for?
<arnab> I tried but when i connect with other networks i could not find you guyzz in ubuntu bd channel,
<arnab> in worldnet network
<pavlushka> arnab: because we are in freenode.net's #ubuntu-bd channel, got it?
<pavlushka> arnab: you will not find us on dalnet until we are there as well.
<pavlushka> or any other network.
<pavlushka> arnab: and why are you querying for other networks? go easy, first learn the basics here, then you can also check on other networks.
<arnab> accept my requ o fb.
<pavlushka> arnab: done, :)
<pavlushka> So arnab do you have any Launchpad account?
<arnab> Nope.
<arnab> need telegram group link.
<pavlushka> arnab: then goto launchpad.net and create one.
<pavlushka> arnab: can you see the channel topic above?
<Kilos> http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: remembered, androidirc with "Terminal IDE" app, this app gives you a full desktop keyboard where you can hit the tab, yea....
<AudaciousTUX> won't spent a poysha on mobile... :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hahaha, lolo, :p
<AudaciousTUX> trying to buy rasb pi display... 
<pavlushka> how much is your budget?
<AudaciousTUX> depends on my family :p
<pavlushka> just buy a monitor, that will do, or a TV, :p
<pavlushka> you can have those in just 5000 bucks.
<AudaciousTUX> portability :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you can buy a small monitor, that what portability needs.
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... selected one from backpack... but 7k sounds too much :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you can have it within 5.
<AudaciousTUX> yah... but can't find one in that range
<AudaciousTUX> atleast not in backpack
<pavlushka> Backpack charges almost more than 1000 bucks
<AudaciousTUX> not on all products
<Kilos> bed time for old peeps
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: just walk up to BCS computer city
<Kilos> you guys be good
<AudaciousTUX> bye.. happy nightmares :D
<pavlushka> Kilos: Syonara, sleep well, :p
<Kilos> ty you too
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: haven't you went there ever? BCS?
<AudaciousTUX> nope... only bounded in IDB
<AudaciousTUX> all comps related goods are from ryans
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: IDB is BCS
<AudaciousTUX> LOL :|
<AudaciousTUX> :'|
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: if you are buying from Ryan unless you know someone there, than you are just paying much, :p
<AudaciousTUX> সবসময় এক ব্যক্তির কাছে গিয়া কিনি... এখন চেনা পরিচিত হই গেছে... so called "regular customer" :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: in BCS, any stall can arrange you anything, but you have find out the best offer or value for money offer
<AudaciousTUX> কই দিয়া কিনব?? 
<AudaciousTUX> ওহ... তাতো করিই 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: anyways, that's ok, But I alway cross check the price even buying from my regular stall, check the market before buying.
<pavlushka> *always.
<AudaciousTUX> yah... always :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: for you IDB is better choice than Backpack. and you might even get warranty, :p
<pavlushka> QA weather Dhaka, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> QA forecast Dhaka, Bangladesh
<QA> pavlushka: Thursday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 33° C., Thursday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 27° C., Friday: Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Friday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 27° C., Saturday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 27° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Sunday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 27° C., Monday:
<QA> Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. …
<pavlushka> :V :V :V
<AudaciousTUX> but they don't even know what is pi :3
<AudaciousTUX> 27 vs 5 :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: no need, your pi has hdmi support, so just buy a hdmi supported monitor, and all the latest monitors are hdmi supported.
<AudaciousTUX> yah... i must drop খায়েশ to buy touch display :3
<AudaciousTUX> external laptop display আলাদা পাওয়া যায়?? অগুলা কিনলেই তো মনেহয় হবে 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: খায়েশ থাকলে পূরন করেন, একটা hdmi supported touch display নেন
<AudaciousTUX> driver??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: মনে হয় না , হবে।
<AudaciousTUX> umm... thak touch er dorkar na... খালি খালি দাম বাইরা যাবে... বাজেটের মদ্ধে হইলে কিনুম নাইলে বাদ ... 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Have you ever installed driver for monitor in windows/Linux?
<AudaciousTUX> nope... but graphics card.... and touch driver install kora lage pray sob ( except official raspberry display) touch display er pi te
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: to give the OS, touch functionality , you need to install linux-android, it doesn't care about the monitor that much.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Displays falls in to the category of PnP (Plug and Play) devices.
<AudaciousTUX> umm... ami official pi display sara ektatei plug and play dekhlamna
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: means your desktop display does not supported in PI?
<AudaciousTUX> uhu.... amar desktop display to touch display na.... ami touch functionality er kotha bolchi.... amar desktop monitor vga... hdmi to vga converter diya chalano jay.... 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কিন্তু আমি শুধু touch functionality র কথা বলিনি
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আপনি কোন touch লাগিয়ে দেখেছেন?
<AudaciousTUX> amare ekkhan pnp touch display khoj koira den pi er jonne -_-
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আপনি কোন touch লাগিয়ে দেখেছেন?
<AudaciousTUX> na.... youtube + net e sobgulatei driver install er age touch kaj korenai
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: use your head, an android phone is a kind of computer with linux OS with touch screen support.
<AudaciousTUX> ami ki bolchi touch display linux support korbena?? -_-
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আপনি কিসু বলেন নি, এটা আমি বলতেসি
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: So if you are able to install an android os in PI, that supposed to support touch.
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yeah, that might need the driver for that touch display, :p
<AudaciousTUX> yah :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: So keep the PI in your pocket, while you goto IDB, :p
<AudaciousTUX> yah :')
<AudaciousTUX> কিছুদিন আগে ওইখানে hdmi to vga converter টা কিনতে গেছিলাম... পাই দেইখা মনেহইল ভয় পাইছে... বূম! :3
<pavlushka> So congrats AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> done??
<pavlushka> yep
<AudaciousTUX> yeeee :p
<pavlushka> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> :D
<AudaciousTUX> \o/\o/\o/
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: trust me AudaciousTUX , IRC is fun, I am actually addicted to it, but I control myself these days, :)
<AudaciousTUX> need to my fb life :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what?
<AudaciousTUX> kill my fb life
<AudaciousTUX> fb addiction দুর করতে হইবে :3
<z4ki> hello everyone. 
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> z4ki: screen এর বামে নিচে তাকান.
<z4ki> হুম। পাইছি।
<pavlushka> z4ki: you know how to get a cloak?
<pavlushka> z4ki: you know how to get a cloak to your nick?
<pavlushka> z4ki: like Pavel@unaffiliated/pavlushka? run "/whois pavlushka"
<z4ki> what is it.
<pavlushka> QA define cloak
<QA> pavlushka: Cloak \Cloak\ (kl[=o]k; 110), n. [Of. cloque cloak (from the bell-like shape), bell, F. cloche bell; perh. of Celtic origin and the same word as E. clock. See 1st {Clock}.] 1. A loose outer garment, extending from the neck downwards, and commonly without sleeves. It is longer than a cape, and is worn both by men and by women. [1913 Webster]  2. That
<QA> which conceals; a disguise or pretext; an excuse; a fair pretense; a mask; a cover. [191…
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: can you help z4ki ?
<z4ki> its like hiding something
<pavlushka> yep
<z4ki> magician use cloak.
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> me too, :p
<z4ki> আমার নিক এর জন্যয় লাগবে।
<z4ki> i need it too. 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: can you help z4ki on that?
<AudaciousTUX> umm... yah... 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: z4ki is registered btw
<AudaciousTUX> okay
<z4ki> by the way, i can't switch to my other nick zaki(registerd) , it's allrdy in use.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: so he just need to the rest.
<z4ki> an ip from usa
<pavlushka> INFO z4ki 
<pavlushka> info z4ki 
<z4ki> now, what is the point of registering it. 
<z4ki> :(
<z4ki> শখের নাম টা, নিয়ে গেলো।
<pavlushka> z4ki: the point is if you run now "/msg nickserv identify your_password" then you will claim it back
<z4ki> হয়, না, কয়েকদিন যাবত চেষ্টা করতেছি।
<pavlushka> z4ki: মানে? কি বলে?
<z4ki> pavlushka,   /msg nickserv identify registerd nick your_password এরকম হবে।
<zaki> thank you. :)
<pavlushka> z4ki: জি, সে জন্যেই সেটা "এর মধ্যে দিয়েছি"
<zaki> নাহ, আপনি একটা ফিল্ড মিস দিছেন।
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: the floor is your's now.
<zaki> যেই টা claim করতে চাচ্ছি ওঃই নিক টা ও দিতে হবে।
<pavlushka> zaki: আমি কোন ফিল্ড মিস দিই নি, nick is not necessary.
<pavlushka> zaki: not necessary, you dont need to trust me, just trust the online tutorials, that will do.
<zaki> when i'm trying it in this way: (/msg nickserv identify your_password) nickserv replyed Z4ki is not registerd.
<zaki> and then i tryed like this /msg nickserv identify zaki my_password. it grabed my nick like a magician. :p
<zaki> oky, now how can i set my real name, and put a cloak on my nick.
<pavlushka> real name is not necessary to get a cloak.
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> And can we have AudaciousTUX here?
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: are onto that what you have been requested?
<AudaciousTUX> ummm what??
<pavlushka> To help zaki getting a claok?
<zaki> oky, i'm trying.
<AudaciousTUX> oh... i've massaged zki... 
<pavlushka> zaki: try this "/msg NickServ  SET KILL  QUICK"
<pavlushka> zaki: and "/msg NickServ  SET SECURE ON"
<pavlushka> zaki: looks like you need these
<zaki> hmm..
<pavlushka> zaki: actually the claim command is like this "/msg NickServ  RECOVER nickname password" 
<zaki> yap.. thats it.
<pavlushka> zaki: on your Hexchat client, goto settings->prefernece-> advanced-> type your desired name in place of "Real Nme"
<pavlushka> zaki: কি জানি বলতে চাইসিলেন?
<pavlushka> So zaki had your Sahri?
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> you?
<pavlushka> me too
<zaki> good. :)
<zaki> what are you doing?
<pavlushka_> nothing, today, just relaxing, :)
<pavlushka> will be back right away, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: আপনি কি করেন?
<pavlushka> এখন
<pavlushka> কি করছেন এই মুহর্তে?
<zaki> nothing
<zaki> কেন>
<pavlushka> ঘুমাবেন না?
<zaki> ?
<zaki> হুম। আপনি?
<pavlushka> সেজন্যই তো বলছিলাম, কারণ আমি ঘুমাব,:p
<zaki>   stats p দিচ্ছি বসে বসে, কিন্তু কেউ নেই।
<zaki> ঘুমান। :)
<zaki> আমিও ঘুমাবো। 
<pavlushka> #freenode e?
<zaki> না 
<pavlushka> তাহলে?
<zaki> কোন স্টাফ মেম্বার আছে কিনা দেখতেছি, 
<pavlushka> কোথায়?
<zaki> cloak এর জন্য রিকোয়েস্ট করব।
<pavlushka> কোথায়? সেজন্য আপনাকে #freenode channel এ join করতে লাগবে।
<zaki> #freenode এতো voice এই দেয় না।
<pavlushka> zaki দেখছি
<pavlushka> zaki wait there, I am arranging something.
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> zaki: ask "e" if "e" can help you.
<zaki> where ?
<zaki> in #freenode?
<pavlushka> on #freenode
<pavlushka> zaki: you have been voiced, So now you can ask what you need, just be a little polite in your way, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: like " Can I have a cloak for my nick?"
<zaki> swant says he/she forwarded my cloak request.
<zaki> i all ready request for a cloak. 
<zaki> swant is going to sleep or whatever, 
<zaki> oky, good morning, 
<zaki> see you :) 
<pavlushka> okay, then I guess you just have to wait for a while, dont quit, otherwise they cant cloak you
<pavlushka> be on #freenode, dont quit until you have been cloaked, :)
<pavlushka> yeaaaaaaaa
<pavlushka> congrats zaki , :) you have been cloaked, :)
<pavlushka> See ya guys! bye
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-01
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, are you here now...?
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, I've a problem.... just wait 1 min
<AudaciousTUX> taratari... ratre ghumai nai
<AudaciousTUX> ghum paiche
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, https://paste.ubuntu.com/18209222/
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, কি লিখবো.....? বুঝতেছি না।
<AudaciousTUX> umm.... qt er path chaiteche... kharan ektu
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, /usr/bin/qtpaths               << এইটা???
<AudaciousTUX> maybe
<AudaciousTUX> qmake er o chaite pare
<AudaciousTUX> not sure 
<AudaciousTUX> RemonShai:  /usr/lib/qt/bin/qmake
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX,see     https://paste.ubuntu.com/18209331/
<AudaciousTUX> RemonShai: /opt
<AudaciousTUX> eto kisu deya lageken ajob :3
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, পরে কমুনে।।।
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, Enter  DIRECTORY for the desktop file (/usr/share/applications) :
<AudaciousTUX> humm
<AudaciousTUX> oita
<AudaciousTUX> just enter diya den
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX,   Enter  DIRECTORY for the icon file (/usr/share/pixmaps) 
<AudaciousTUX> http://i.imgur.com/x7JXRpP.png keu helpaite chaile helpaite paren... just practice er jonne banaichilam... kintu ar agaite partechina....
<AudaciousTUX> enter chapen
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, হয় নাই :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/18209481/
<AudaciousTUX> qmake khuija paynai... dekhen apnar system er koi rakha ache ei file.... 
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX,  /usr/bin/qmake     এখানেই তো দেখতেছি।
<AudaciousTUX> apnito onno address dichen
<AudaciousTUX> apni /usr/bin/qtpaths/bin/qmake eita diya rakhchen
<AudaciousTUX> ami gelamga
<AudaciousTUX> shei ghum paiche
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, পরে /usr/bin/qmake দিয়া ট্রাই করলাম।
<pavlushka> Morning zaki unaffiliated :)
<Kilos> hi zaki and others
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> hi *
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Hello zaki AudaciousTUX  
<AudaciousTUX> looking for rezwan vai 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Guest31984 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: run a whois, :p
<AudaciousTUX> qa tell rezwan আপনার কোর্স মেটেরিয়াল দিতে ভুইলেন না :')
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Righto, I'll tell Rezwan on freenode
<AudaciousTUX> lol :3
<AudaciousTUX>  qa tell Guest31984 আপনার কোর্স মেটেরিয়াল দিতে ভুইলেন না :')
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Righto, I'll tell Guest31984 on freenode
<pavlushka> Guys, check this out https://polldaddy.com/poll/9457965/ on ubunu i386 installer.
<pavlushka> this will help you in this context https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-June/016661.html
<pavlushka> hEY zaki , SEEN MY POST?
<pavlushka> HERE
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> কি কাজ করেনাই?
<pavlushka> Guys, check this out https://polldaddy.com/poll/9457965/ on ubunu i386 installer.
<pavlushka> this will help you in this context https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-June/016661.html
<zaki> i use i386. :(
<zaki> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> and everyone else
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX লু!
<pavlushka> And hello Kilos zaki and everyone
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: your security feature is on.
<zaki> nope.
<zaki> is connecting from *@45.125.223.2 45.125.223.2
<zaki> it shows my ip
<pavlushka> zaki it is only showing to you, :p
<zaki> really..? :D 
<zaki> জানতাম না, অনেক কিছুই জানিনা। :(
<Kilos> yes here you are unaffiliated
<pavlushka> zaki: whois on me, what you will see, others will see you as like that
<zaki> good than :)
<zaki> it shows you are  using a secure connection
<pavlushka> zaki: can you see the ip?
<zaki> nope.
<pavlushka> same here, for you.
<zaki> oky.. :)
<zaki> thank you. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: If I am telling something, most probably I am saying after checking, :p
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<zaki> had dinner? 
<pavlushka> yep
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<AudaciousTUX> btv dekhchen ajke??
<pavlushka> তেমন টিভি দেখা হয়না, কেন বলেন তো?
<AudaciousTUX> dhakay ki hoiteche dekhchen??
<zaki> দেখে মনে হচ্ছে, রেব, পুলিশ নিজেরাও জানে না কি হচ্ছে।
<AudaciousTUX> হ... 
<zaki> :/
<AudaciousTUX> বিটিভি তে এখন পর্যন্ত কিচ্ছু দেখায়নাই :v
<zaki> হা হা :D এরকম এই হবাড় কথা।
<AudaciousTUX> জঙ্গি কাহারে বলে?? 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ভাই এত যাওয়া আসা করতেসেন কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> abar jabo :p
<Kilos> where is ash?
<Kilos> it was him battling with usb booting isos wasnt it
<Kilos> night bd peeps
<zaki> night.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: আপনি ঠিক কি করতেসেন?
<AudaciousTUX> ekhon permanently ashlam :p
<pavlushka> টিভির কথা কেন বলছিলেন তখন?
<AudaciousTUX> gulshan e golaguli hocce dekhen nai??
<AudaciousTUX> ekta restaurant/bar e lokjonre atkai felche 8-9 jon.... army comando, bgb, rab shob geche.... obostha khubi kharap...
<AudaciousTUX> btv dekhen
<AudaciousTUX> koyekjon mara geche... onekjonre medical e neya hoiche
<pavlushka> hmm, tuned to 71 tv now, it should not be live broadcast-ed as ally of the terrorists could update the police/army movements inside.
<pavlushka> to inside
<AudaciousTUX> yah... তাদের অনেকবার নিষেধ করা হইছে লাইভ না দেখাইতে... তারপরও দেখাইতেছে
<pavlushka> stupids, its like আপনার অনুভুতি কি?
<AudaciousTUX> ইয়াহ :3 
<AudaciousTUX> 71, jamuna egula bolar por bondho koira diche
<pavlushka> not exactly, they are still giving details.
<pavlushka> they didn't got the point
<AudaciousTUX> umm... ekhon dekhtechina.... বলদ গুলাকে বুলেট প্রুফ জ্যাকেটের বদলে সামনে রাখা দরকার... যা বাবা সামনে থাইকা ভিডিও কর আর কয়েকটা গুলি খা :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I am watching, media is trying to assume police/army movements, which will help the terrorist allies as well.
<AudaciousTUX> hummm :(
<pavlushka> and giving the details, Gas and power line has been cut, wow, their vocal chord should be cut too.
<AudaciousTUX> shit.... kuttagulay ki korteche.... damn :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: now I now and The terrorist allies too that Navy commando team has been reached.
<pavlushka> *know
<AudaciousTUX> damn -_-
<zaki> কোন টাতে দেখাচ্ছে?
<AudaciousTUX> but why navy commando?? for snipper??
<zaki> SWADS
<pavlushka> 71, the patriotic stupid a-hole channel
<pavlushka> and 24
<pavlushka> independent
<zaki> tac team
<pavlushka> hats off to BTV, they are trying to distract
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<AudaciousTUX> btv viewers don't even know anything happend :3
<AudaciousTUX> or happening 
<zaki> বাইরের কোন দেশ, বিশেষ করে আমেরিকা বা ইন্ডিয়া কি আমাদের দেশে নিরাপত্তা বা আইন শৃঙ্খলা পুনুরুদ্ধারে হস্তক্ষেপ করবে?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: এত জাইনা কি করবেন, উদ্ধার করবেন? যত্তসব
<AudaciousTUX> heheh
<pavlushka> zaki: আপনি এত dependent কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> zaki: us er eikhane ashle ki hoibe bujhtechen??
<zaki> নাহ এরকম এতো হচ্ছে সারা পৃথিবীতে
<pavlushka> zaki: হেরা কিছু spy bug বসাইয়া যাইব, আমাদের monitor করার জন্যে, আর কি?
<pavlushka> যাকে বলে উল্টা বাঁশ
<pavlushka> and shomoy tv
<zaki> usa বলবে, আমাদের নাগরিক দের বাংলাদেশ এ নিরাপত্তা দিতে আমারা  স্পেসিয়াল ফোরস পাঠাবো
<pavlushka> এই stupid media হচ্ছে জাতির বিবেক, হাহাহা
<zaki> হুম।
<pavlushka> and Maasranga, aweee
<zaki> সবাই একই।
<pavlushka> nope, not everyone, other channels are showing entertaining programs
<zaki> তো police চাইলে তো ওদের দৌড়াইতে পারে।
<BLUEBIRD> anyone online???
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> Take care see ya.
<BLUEBIRD> Hi rezwan.How are you???
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-02
<tareq> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> facing a problem in kubuntu
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what
<tareq> my laptop is fujitsu lh531
<tareq> 6GB RAM
<tareq> core i3
<tareq> instead of these when i run firefox with multiple tab and open another 2-3 programs it becomes too slow
<Kilos> maybe firefox is greedy with the ram or cpu use
<tareq> cpu load monitor displays processor load is almost 100%
<Kilos> try another browser like opera-browser and see then
<tareq> any solution of that?
<Kilos> i have only 4g ram
<tareq> which browser ?
<Kilos> opera-browser
<tareq> ohh
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi1_qeLxNTNAhXBCsAKHbY_APAQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntumaniac.com%2F2016%2F03%2Fopera-360-is-released-install-on-ubuntu.html&usg=AFQjCNFIaul1olyttxVy-QwdHSHqGA9AYA&sig2=EGGHg2fud9g8z1wABcJtbA
<tareq> mine is opera 38
<Kilos> ok
<tareq> sometimes i do use ffmpeg in konsole
<tareq> that is the time when processor overloaded
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjAkJrPxNTNAhWmJ8AKHW0QD7sQFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsupport.mozilla.org%2Fen-US%2Fkb%2Ffirefox-uses-too-many-cpu-resources-how-fix&usg=AFQjCNH-hBA8ucMD4jJgakK1Akz5BgoGug&sig2=4096YjlqlHl3ruahTboZIA
<tareq> ok, I will try these
<Kilos> could also be a bug still not fixed in 16.04
<tareq> may be
<tareq> I hope they will fix all
<Kilos> before you reboot run sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot and see if a filesystem check helps
<tareq> ok
<Kilos> you can also ask for guidance on the za channel. they all know more than me
<tareq> hello Ekushey
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<Kilos> i see chrome also does it on 16.04
<tareq> i've uninstalled it
<tareq> firefox, chromium, opera are my browsers
<Kilos> lets hope opera isnt so bad
<Kilos> otherwise you will need to dig deeper. theblazehen is pretty clued up, he hasnt said morning yet so maybe shopping
<tareq> kde widgets are not consume much resources, right?
<tareq> hello zaki
<Kilos> kde is heavier than others but with 6g ram you should be ok
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiso9ClyNTNAhWLAsAKHTWUCRAQFggpMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2319043&usg=AFQjCNHifaKo1xr0u9FC2f0r4XmLfpH7EQ&sig2=uotlGB_-w7PhHL2TU8cQmw
<Kilos> many complaints about 100% cpu usage
<zaki> hey tareq 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> Kilos, how are you? 
<tareq> whats up zaki
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<zaki> any word from pavel? since morning? 
<Kilos> nope
<tareq> where he has been last night?
<zaki> he's sleeping may be.
<zaki> who?
<Kilos> eating most likely
<tareq> there was dhaka attack 
<Kilos> oh my
<zaki> nope, not eating, we are fasting 
<zaki> ramadan
<Kilos> at night
<zaki> oh. :D
<Kilos> isnt the fast sunrise to sunset
<tareq> yep
<tareq> 4:31 PM here
<tareq> almost 2 and half hr to go
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<zaki> wb ashabadi 
<tareq> hello ashabadi
<ashabadi> hello guys
<ashabadi> irc seems active today?
<zaki> yep.
<tareq> ashabadi: I hope you are fine
<Kilos> ashabadi you using 16.04?
<Kilos> tareq has probs
<tareq> firefox is the culprit here
<Kilos> wow well thats good to know
<tareq> its bug, they should fix it
<zaki> last update of firefox has some problem may be.
<zaki> i'm facing it too. 
<tareq> I hope they would fix it soon
<ashabadi> what's the bug in firefox?
<Kilos> 100% cpu usage
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> i'm also facing it
<ashabadi> using google chromium that's why
<Kilos> i use opera-dev and opera stable and xombrero
<tareq> opera does not have flashgot, imagehost grabber
<tareq> i do use firefox only for extensions
<Kilos> report bugs
<Kilos> the more they get the quicker it becomes priority
<Kilos> tareq does that ff fix work?
<tareq> dont know, I just open and close ff
<tareq> observed the status
<tareq> cpu usage
<Kilos> ask on #firefox
<tareq> 100%
<tareq> damn
<Kilos> someone there should have a fix
<tareq> opera is fine, my fav too
<tareq> need to redesign my blog
<Kilos> i like opera and you can use fbpurity plugin to hide all the crap on facebook
<ashabadi> last time I used opera was in 2011 I suppose
<ashabadi> last time I used opera was in 2011 I suppose
<Kilos> new opera is good
<ashabadi> it was heavier browser
<ashabadi> not sure about present scenario
<Kilos> its much lighter now
<Kilos> and has many plugins or extensions
<ashabadi> does it use resource for individual tab just like chromium?
<ashabadi> chromium allocates individual process for each tabs, making it easier to see which tab is eating resources and kill if necessary
<Kilos> i have up to 30 tabs open at a time
<ashabadi> that's natural now a days
<Kilos> you can also set it to launch with all tabs still there and only open when you tick on each one
<ashabadi> tab has made our browsing habit poor
<Kilos> lol its easier for me to have a browser open with all tabs from day before or i forget what i was doing
<ashabadi> QA: forecast for Dhaka
<QA> ashabadi: Too many places match Dhaka: Dhaka, Bangladesh and Dhaka, India
<ashabadi> there is Dhaka in India?? !!
<ashabadi> good grief
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> QA: forecast for Dhaka, Bangladesh
<QA> ashabadi: Saturday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 27° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Sunday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 27° C., Monday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 27° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Tuesday Night: Rain. Low: 26° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High:
<QA> 32° C., Wednesday Night: Rain. Low: 26° C., Thursday: Thunderstorm. High: 32° C.,…
<ashabadi> Kilos: you should fix QA and let it know there is only one Dhaka in world
<ashabadi> if it says Dhaka is in India Bangladeshi will beat the crap out of it
<Kilos> she is being rewritten at the moment ashabadi 
<Kilos> there are two dhaka's maybe
<ashabadi> humm this needs to be fixed properly
<ashabadi> nope
<ashabadi> only one Dhaka
<Kilos> oh isnt there one in india?
<ashabadi> no
<Kilos> she gets weather reports from weather stations so thats where the prob is
<zaki> nope Kilos 
<zaki> only one dhaka
<Kilos> ill look into this and give feedback
<ashabadi> QA: forecast chittagong
<QA> ashabadi: Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 33° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 30° C., Sunday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Monday: Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 26° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 30° C., Tuesday Night: Rain. Low: 25° C., Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High:
<QA> 32° C., Wednesday Night: Rain. Low: 25° C., Thursday: Thunderstorm. High: 32° C.,…
<ashabadi> the irchelp takes #bdsm as an example channel?
<ashabadi> good :P
<tareq> Kilos: which one is the best image editor except gimp for kde?
<ashabadi> digikam
<ashabadi> darktable
<Kilos> i use gimp
<ashabadi> if you shoot raw then rawtherape
<tareq> digikam
<Kilos> i use whats easiest for a mechanic and farmer
<tareq> gimp is good one too
<ashabadi> gimp is easy yes
<Kilos> you clever guys use all the fancy things that take lots of thinking
<tareq> i need light one
<ashabadi> gimp is the lightest I suppose
<tareq> simple crop, little bit of enhancement :P
<Kilos> okular
<Kilos> i cant remember what it can do
<tareq> I hate photoshop, but ppl think photo editing only happen in PS
<Kilos> oh no gwenview
<tareq> given in kubuntu
<Kilos> its in kubuntu yes
<Kilos> right click image and choose open with
<Kilos> somewhere there will be gwenview
<Kilos> unless 16.04 doesnt install it by default
<tareq> gwenview is simple
<tareq> good one
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> very easy to use
<Kilos> much easier than gimp even
<Kilos> and lighter
<tareq> f-spot, gthumb, shotwell those were given before
<tareq> yea
<tareq> i do prefer gimp much
<Kilos> gimp takes getting used to so i use what is the simplest
<tareq> digikam is good for photographer
<tareq> you can do lot of things using gimp
<Kilos> yes but you need to learn what does what
<Kilos> im too stupid to remember everything
<tareq> you know, in a movie named Kahani, I've seen the actress uses gimp to edit a pic
<tareq> not PS
<Kilos> ah so she was on linux
<tareq> not herself, the production team i guess
<Kilos> many movies show hackers using linux
<tareq> yes
<tareq> person of interests
<tareq> AI with linux kernel
<tareq> another tv show called Hacker as far as i remember 
<tareq> the group was linux geek
<Kilos> yeah
<tareq> to enhance security
<zaki> Mr Robot, he is on gnome
<tareq> yea, gnome
<tareq> name was Mr. Robot or Hacker?
<Kilos> i enjoyed gnome2 more than unity
<tareq> mate is similar to gnome 2
<zaki> that tv show name is Mr. Robot
<tareq> ohh, crap
<Kilos> mate is close yes
<tareq> I forgot
<zaki> he is a hacker 
<Kilos> but im hooked on kde now
<zaki> hey Kilos im on gnome de now. ;)
<tareq> I do like gnome too, mate is good though
<tareq> zaki: mate or gnome 3?
<Kilos> i havent tried gnome3
<Kilos> happy on kde
<zaki> gnome 3
<Kilos> less thinking once you are used to it
<tareq> I've tried gnome 3 once, fedora lovelock
<tareq> now I'm kde and unity guy
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> grandson of Latifur Rahman died ??
<zaki> i wish, someday i will use kde. :D
<Kilos> i miss many movies on tv because nights are when most working guys come onto irc
<ashabadi> I wonder how much tragedy this family will bear...
<zaki> Who Is Latifur Rahaman?
<ashabadi> transcom group owner
<zaki> oh..!
<Kilos> i go check sheep and get some sun
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> be good
<ashabadi> hmm Kilos
<zaki> be ggod
<zaki> good*
<Kilos> im always good
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<tareq> ok Kilos
<tareq> ashabadi: few more young guys also there, dead
<ashabadi> hmmm
<ashabadi> I feel for Latifur Rahman cause of shazneen case.
<ashabadi> anyway what has been gone is gone can't be returned...
<ashabadi> I just wish BD govt will take lesson and take steps to minimize similar incident in the future, without branding it as isolated incident
<zaki> hmm
<tareq> hmm
<tareq> we can hope and pray
<Kilos> pavel must think he is on holiday
<Kilos> or else no power again
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> could be power problem
<ashabadi> since most people have already on the way hometown demand will be high
<Kilos> i wonder if tareg is using swap
<Kilos> that can relieve some pressure on ram and cpu
<ashabadi> I think he is
<ashabadi> cause we all learned to install linux with swap
<Kilos> ah ok
<ashabadi> all our tutorials/materials are written like swap is the ultimate solution to super fast machine :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it helps
<ashabadi> though now the table has turned
<ashabadi> ram is faster than hdd
<Kilos> yes thats why using ssd helps
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> more than double the speed
<Kilos> i had a 320g drive in this lappy, and put a 128g ssd in and there is no comparison in the speeds
<Kilos> ssd is as fast as ram it seems
<ashabadi> hmm 
<Kilos> there was a thing you could install to check what is slowing your machine down
<ashabadi> ssd is not that cheap in BD yet
<Kilos> munin
<ashabadi> yes used it in the past...
<Kilos> no same here, very expensive but i was lucky and got one cheap that had crashed with windows
<ashabadi> used to play around with distro & tools a lot... now have settled
<ashabadi> lucky you :)
<Kilos> yeah keep your eyes open , the people buy a new one and throw the old one away
<Kilos> i was lucky i was asked if i could try save the data off the crashed one
<Kilos> testdisk foremost and scalpel saved nearly all the data and i got a drive
<Kilos> hehe
<ashabadi> :)
<Kilos> data recovery is a big money game here in za
<Kilos> the proffesionals charge the same to recover a 1TB drive as a whole new pc costs
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> people are not interested to pay that much in BD
<ashabadi> earlier businesses used to do that, but they also got around with data mirror setup...
<ashabadi> specially raid
<Kilos> the main recoveries i have needed to do is school and varsity kids that dont want to lose all their work and old people who dont want to lose generations of family photos
<ashabadi> also people are moving into cloud a lot
<Kilos> yes
<ashabadi> dropbox google drive picasa
<ashabadi> ...
<Kilos> i dont do cloud
<ashabadi> I have lost my data 4 times
<Kilos> and only apps i want to share on dropbox
<ashabadi> after that I went to cloud
<Kilos> i keep a good backup
<Kilos> look at systemback
<ashabadi> I also thought that my backup was secured...
<ashabadi> but it was secretly failing
<Kilos> eish
<ashabadi> all I got was bunch of useless movie/songs
<ashabadi> but did not back up my documents & images
<Kilos> eish
<ashabadi> only I am to blame actually never checked periodically
<Kilos> one forgets
<ashabadi> learned hard way....
<ashabadi> the last fail was most annoying... because my ubuntu machine gave away with all my data
<Kilos> ouch 
<Kilos> what broke
<ashabadi> specially that is when I got really pissed on linux system...
<ashabadi> could not identify actually
<ashabadi> system suddenly crashed in the middle of  system update
<Kilos> not spinning up orwhat
<ashabadi> was running 14.04
<ashabadi> ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ashabadi> then in the middle of update system crashed... not sure what broke...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i need to think a bit
<Kilos> ive had a few drives do that
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> badblocks
<ashabadi> tried clean dpkg failsafeX nothing worked..
<ashabadi> also thought of it
<ashabadi> ran system bad sector check with gparted
<ashabadi> did not help..
<Kilos> here ill post the way to use it
<ashabadi> wish I had mate you earlier :P
<Kilos> its best to do before drive crashes i think then fsck keeps record of the bad sectors and doenst use them
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> kde applet just crashed :P
<ashabadi> no desktop for me now
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm5z68v
<Kilos> what you desktop crashed now?
<ashabadi> yup
<ashabadi> no I meant not now
<Kilos> you got konsole
<Kilos> oh
<ashabadi> I meant the kde applet crashed... no plasma now
<Kilos> whew
<ashabadi> black screen only in the back
<ashabadi> can you guide how to restart plasma?
<Kilos> no prompt
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> have you got a terminal
<ashabadi> let me check
<Kilos> or press ctrl+alt+F3
<Kilos> that should go to konsole
<Kilos> or some prompt
<ashabadi> hmmm its openning
<ashabadi> yes got it
<Kilos> do you use aptitude?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ashabadi> I don't think I have to reinstall kubuntu-desktop altogether
<ashabadi> I think system restart will resolve it
<Kilos> lol do it just in case
<ashabadi> okey
<Kilos> it should fix what caused the problem
<Kilos> if you dont use aptitude you can run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<ashabadi> hmm ok
<Kilos> i think thats the apt-get reinstall
<Kilos> i like aptitude
<Kilos> more user friendly
<ashabadi> have not used it for a long time
<ashabadi> have been using apt-get for my basic need...
<Kilos> nowadays i use apt and only use apt-get for autoremove
<Kilos> but aptitude does that automaticallt
<Kilos> y
<Kilos> i learned lots about drive repair because i couldnt afford a new drive so always battled with other peoples discards
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> saved for 2.5 years to buy a new motherboard for dual core cpu and ddr3 ram
<ashabadi> I saved for my first pc for 25 years :P
<Kilos> then my son gave me this buggy i5 thinkpad and with kde on its been going fine for 2 years
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i havent used computers that long
<ashabadi> I used computer first in 95 I guess
<Kilos> i started in 2006
<ashabadi> or 96 can't remember properly... cause I was young back then
<Kilos> mechanics and farmers didnt bother about pcs
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> time to keep finger cross and restart my pc
<Kilos> maybe run badblocks first
<Kilos> just the first command will tell you if there are any
<ashabadi> ok sure
<Kilos> but its slow
<ashabadi> hmm yes
<ashabadi> used it last time..
<Kilos> it even repairs some
<ashabadi> ok lets see what happens
<Kilos> i have 3 drives that run with fsck marking badblocks all the time
<Kilos> and 2 with windows installed first to use up first 50g of space because thats where the errors are
<Kilos> normally first 5 g
<Kilos> wb tareq 
<tareq> thanks kilos
<ashabadi> wc tareq
<Kilos> ashabadi whats happening?
<ashabadi> check completed for sda1 0 error block found
<ashabadi> now running on sda3
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so sectors should be ok i think
<ashabadi> it will take some time....
<Kilos> hopefully not a bad one outside sda1
<ashabadi> I restarted plasma
<ashabadi> using kstart plasmashell
<Kilos> thats a good sign
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> Tanvir: hello again
<Kilos> hi Tanvir 
<Tanvir> Hey all.
<ashabadi> Tanvir: how is your wikipedia project going?
<Tanvir> It's going alright.
<tareq> hello Tanvir
<Kilos> ashabadi whats news
<ashabadi> Kilos: I think night will pass with checking bad sector in sda3:P
<ashabadi> 454310911 blocks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> large drive?
<ashabadi> 500gb drive
<Kilos> i think you can stop it and reboot if you are in a hurry. because normally bad blocks will be in sda1
<Kilos> your choice
<ashabadi> I don't need to restart since I have already restarted plasma
<Kilos> oh ok so you can leave it to run while you carry on
<Kilos> whew
<ashabadi> that's what planning to do
<Kilos> hehe
<ashabadi> I think pavlushka won't be coming today
<ashabadi> he may be upset of the terrorist attack in BD
<Kilos> oh my no
<Kilos> what ters you got there
<Kilos> same isis as everywhere else
<Kilos> oh upset about it
<Kilos> i thought you said he might have got caught up in it
<Kilos> whew
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> no he is not in Dhaka
<Kilos> we live in an evil world, everyone wants to kill everyone else 
<Kilos> only geeks mostly keep clear of political nonsense
<ashabadi> geeks also want to kill each other...
<Kilos> hahaha
<ashabadi> kde vs gnome 
<ashabadi> ubuntu vs fedora...
<Kilos> i just want everyone to be friends and work together
<Kilos> maybe im too old to be part of this new world
<Kilos> but i have irc friends all over even 2 in russia
<ashabadi> good to know
<Kilos> but they been quiet for a year, maybe they been killed
<ashabadi> hope not
<tareq> kilos: omg, no no they are alive
<ashabadi> russia is relatively  less terrorist attack
<Kilos> i enjoy chatting to guys halfway around the world and learning about how they do things
<ashabadi> interesting observation... you won't find terrorism in a facist/dictatorship...
<Kilos> if i was rich id go taste your food as well
<ashabadi> you should try atleast....
<ashabadi> they are really yammy (will turn you fat in no time..)
<Kilos> maybe there are some places here that make your food
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> I doubt.. mostly you will find indian foods
<Kilos> we get jap and chinese and some others but no moving around much i dont know
<Kilos> chinese is great
<Kilos> i love indian food, and can make a good curry myself
<ashabadi> I liked korean sushi...
<Kilos> sushi is nice 
<Kilos> and wasabe
<Kilos> hot but not long burn
<Kilos> some curry with lots of hot chili in even burns the next day
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> humm
<ashabadi> can't actually get around myself...
<ashabadi> just a bit upset myself for yestarday's issue..
<Kilos> what happened yesterday
<ashabadi> annoying thing is I'm not angry at the terrorist... I'm rather angry at the govt...
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> for poor security
<ashabadi> they are the real culprit here... for turning blind eye towards the burning issue
<ashabadi> our govt is in denial for long
<Kilos> if it doesnt affect them direvtly they dont care
<Kilos> directly
<Kilos> polititions are all liars and crooks
<Kilos> just in it for the money
<ashabadi> the well being and peoples concern should actually make them care...
<ashabadi> but when we are virtually in dictatorship what can be said/done to change...
<Kilos> the promises they make when campaining for positions all disappear once they are in
<Kilos> the people mean nothing to them
<Kilos> all they want from you is your tax money
<ashabadi> hmm really sad...
<Kilos> same everywhere
<Kilos> better we dont talk politics
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> upsets a good day
<ashabadi> politics affects our everyday life...
<ashabadi> directly or indirectly...
<Kilos> yes we cant escape it, but we cant do anything about it iether
<Kilos> either
<Kilos> if you complain too loudly you get marked as a troublemaker
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> night guys, sleep well and eat and drink lots
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<ashabadi> goodnight kilos
<ashabadi> you have a sweet sound sleep
<Kilos> ty  you too
<ashabadi> hello RemonShai
<RemonShai> ashabadi >>> hello
<ashabadi> are you Bangladeshi?
<RemonShai> ashabadi হুম
<ashabadi> আগে দেখিনি আপনাকে চ্যানেলে, রেগুলার কি?
<RemonShai> ashabadiv >>>আমি নতুন ব্যবহারকারী। এবং  নিয়মিত
<ashabadi> শুনে ভালো লাগলো :)
<ashabadi> সাধারনত এই সময় pavlushka থাকেন আজ নেই
<RemonShai> ashabadi  হ্যাঁ,
<RemonShai> ashabadi >>> আমার ধরা-বাধা কোন নিয়ম নেই, যখন সময় পাই চলে আসি।
<ashabadi> বেশ তো
<RemonShai> ashabadi >> নামাযের ফাঁকে বাড়ি আসলাম, তাই ঢুকলাম।
<RemonShai> দিনে শুধু ঘুম হবে.../
<ashabadi> হুমম বেশ
<ashabadi> যদিও দিনে ঘুমানো কাজের না
<RemonShai> ashabadi সারারাত নামাজ পড়লাম।
<RemonShai> ashabadi  আসলে আপনার নামটা কি...?
<ashabadi> আমার  নাম শাহরিয়ার তারিক
<RemonShai> ও...... :)
<ashabadi> আপনার নাম?
<RemonShai> ashabadi রিমন সাই
<RemonShai> ashabadi ভাই, আমি অত্যন্ত দুঃক্ষিত...! এখন আর সময় দিতে পারছি না। :(  পরে কথা হবে.....
<ashabadi> ঠিক আছে, কোন সমস্যা নেই
<pavlushka> Oh, there is ashabadi, yeah,...
<pavlushka> Hello  every one!
<pavlushka> Hello tareq 
<ashabadi> হেলো পাভেল
<pavlushka> ভাল আছেন?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: ?
<ashabadi> না মেজাজ খারাপ
<ashabadi> থাকাটাই স্বাভাবিক আসলে
<pavlushka> sorry my speaker was switched off but I was relying on that to notify me.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: হ্যা , স্বাভাবিক
<ashabadi> কোন সমস্যা নেই
<pavlushka> checked the logs
<pavlushka> you were looking for me a liittle, :)
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> wb
<AudaciousTUX> helu
<AudaciousTUX> আমি কতক্ষণ ধইরা রিকানেক্টের ট্রাই করতেছিলাম হইতেছিল না
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: সেক্ষেত্রে Hexchat restart করবেন
<pavlushka> better
<AudaciousTUX> হুম্ম... তাই করলাম... রিকানেক্টে দিয়া চেষ্টা করছিলাম হইতেছিল না :3
<pavlushka> ashabadi: আপনার মেজাজ খারাপ মনে হয় #DhakaAttack নিয়ে?
<ashabadi> হুমম
<AudaciousTUX> somewherein blog e koyekta pic diche
<AudaciousTUX> ektu age dekhlam https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007064235332&fref=ts&__mref=message_bubble eirokom ek cheleo ei kaj korte pare
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: zaki আমরা তখন irc তে ছিলাম
<AudaciousTUX> kokhon??
<AudaciousTUX> ekjon NSU er :|
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/SumonMSelim/posts/1701829323412052
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: গতকাল রাতে
<AudaciousTUX> ow
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: How Nibras Islam is connected?
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/SumonMSelim/posts/1701829323412052 post ta dekhen
<AudaciousTUX> + comment
<pavlushka> I think the idea was for them to do something like Hollywood action in Real life, they were all seems to be well provided, brainwash thing was may be just to motivate them, because before that their lifestyle doesn't seem to be that much Islamic.
<ashabadi> পাভেল হলিউড স্টাইল প্রথমজনকে খুনের মধ্যেই বের হয়ে যেতো
<ashabadi> ২০ জন মানুষকে হত্যা করা সহজ কাজ না
<ashabadi> আর স্বভাবতই এটা কেউ প্রথম চেষ্টায় করতে পারবে বলে মনে হয় না আমার
<ashabadi> আগেও এরা খুন করেছে নিশ্চয়ই
<pavlushka> ashabadi: when you got a light machine but not a pistol, it supposed to drive you to do some more.
<ashabadi> নাহলে একটা মিশনে এদের এমনি এমনি ছেড়ে দিতো না
<ashabadi> পাভেল কাউকে গুলি করে মারা হয়নি
<ashabadi> ছুরি মেরেছে আর জবাই করেছে
<pavlushka> ashabadi: sorry!
<ashabadi> আমি এখন পর্যন্ত কোন মুরগী জবাই করতে পারি নাই
<ashabadi> কোরবানীর সময় পালায় বেরাই
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<ashabadi> সেখানে ২০ জন মানুষকে ছুরি মারা আর জবাই করা সহজ?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you are not eligible for IS
<AudaciousTUX> apnare is e nibena
<ashabadi> আমি আইএসে যেতেও চাই না
<pavlushka> I know that but sigh
<ashabadi> আসলে মেজাজ আমার খারাপ ছেলেগুলোর জন্য না আমার মেজাজ খারাপ সরকারের উপর
<ashabadi> আর কতোটা বিচ্ছিন্ন ঘটনা বলে উড়ায় দিতে থাকবে?
<AudaciousTUX> CNN kisu aulfaul kotha bolleo ekta kotha thik bolche
<ashabadi> ঘটনার সময় কোন অফিসিয়াল স্টেটমেন্ট নাই, ঘটনার পরও কোন স্টেটমেন্ট নাই কেবল কয়জন জঙ্গি আর জিম্মি মারা গেছে আর কয়জন উদ্ধার হয়েছে
<ashabadi> পরবর্তী নির্দেশনা নাই
<ashabadi> এখনও বলবে আই এস না সরকার বিরোধীপক্ষ করছে এসব
<AudaciousTUX> হুম্ম
<AudaciousTUX> এই জিনিশটা CNN এও বলছে
<AudaciousTUX> এই দেশে কিছু হইলে বিরোধীদলের উপরে চাপাই দেয়া কমন জিনিশ... এই রকম নিউজ যদি CNN এ দেয় তাইলে কেমন আলগে :3
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I dont see any point, any relevancy of IS attacks, why they formed, what is their agenda, just chaos, fishy things, who is actually behind IS (driving them) I wonder.
<ashabadi> পুরোটাই রাজনৈতিক খেলা
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you are supposed to point global politics I guess.
<pavlushka> *it actually not supposed to but trying to
<ashabadi> পাভেল ইকোনোমিক গ্রুপ প্রতি ২০ বছর অন্তর ফোরকাস্ট করে আগামী ২০ বছরে কারা অনুন্নত থেকে উন্নয়নশীল/উন্নত দেশে পরিনত হবে
<pavlushka> and?
<ashabadi> বাংলাদেশের আগামী ২০ বছরে উন্নত দেশে রুপান্তর হবার কথা
<ashabadi> স্বাভাবিকভাবেই আশেপাশের অনেক দেশই চাবে যাতে তা না হয়
<pavlushka> making sense
<ashabadi> দেশের মেরুদন্ড ভাঙ্গতে বেশি কিছু লাগে না, দেশের শিক্ষা ধ্বংস করো (জিপিএ সিস্টেম/রিটেন এক্সাম উঠায় দেয়া/সৃজনশীল পরীক্ষা)
<ashabadi> অর্থনীতি পঙ্গু করো (গার্মেন্টস ধ্বংস করলো রানা প্লাজা ধ্বস/তাজনীন ফ্যাক্টরিতে আগুন, চিংড়ি মড়ক শুটকি বন্ধ)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: but these systems are applied in other developed countries as well, to my knowledge.
<ashabadi> এখন কর আর ভ্যাটের শোষনে ব্যবসা করতে দিচ্ছে না
<ashabadi> পাভেল সবকিছুরই ভালো দিক মন্দ দিক থাকে
<ashabadi> ইচ্ছা করে ঠেলে দেয়া হচ্ছে ধ্বংসের দিকে
<ashabadi> সিজিপিএ সিস্টেম খারাপ না, সৃজনশীল সিস্টেমও না
<pavlushka> ashabadi: So you want to say, these are no coincidence?
<ashabadi> কিন্তু আমাদের দেশে সৃজনশীল সিস্টেমে যা চলে তা আসলে সৃজনশীলতা না, তা এখনও মুখস্থ বিদ্যার উপর কোচিং ব্যবসার উপর
<ashabadi> কোন সরকার যদি ওপেনলি বলে মানুষের নির্যাতন নির্যাতন না, নির্দোষ ফান
<AudaciousTUX> coaching er upre dosh diya lavnai
<AudaciousTUX> school college er theke coaching valo poray+bujhay.... ontoto udvash e
 * pavlushka doesn't believes in coincidence though, He always cross checks.
<ashabadi> দ্রুত কাজের বিনিময়ে টাকা নেয়া ঘুষ বা অন্যায় না
<AudaciousTUX> lol
<AudaciousTUX> mal muhit fact :3
<ashabadi> মানুষ খুন বিচ্ছিন্ন ঘটনা
<ashabadi> তাহলে কিভাবে সরকার একই সাথে এতো বিষয়ে ইনকম্পিটেন্ট?
<ashabadi> তাহলে সেই সরকার ক্ষমতায় থাকে কি করে?
<AudaciousTUX> karon hoyto valo kono protidondi nai :|
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you have any better choice?
<ashabadi> প্রতিদন্দী দাড়াতে দিচ্ছে না
<AudaciousTUX> humm
<ashabadi> ইউনুস দাড়াতে চেয়েছিলো গ্রামীন ব্যাংক কেড়ে নিয়েছে
<ashabadi> আর যারা আছে তারা সবাই একই গোয়ালের গরু
<pavlushka> ashabadi: AudaciousTUX না বিএনপি, না আওয়ামিলীগ, কেউই তা হতে দেবেনা, একমাত্র এ ব্যাপারে তারা একজোট
<ashabadi> কিন্তু তারপরও কেনো সব মন্ত্রী মাথা মোটা হবে?
<ashabadi> এটা বিশ্বাসযোগ্য?
<AudaciousTUX> jogajog montri ar polok tao ektu hoileo line e ache.... 
<ashabadi> নির্দেশনা না পেলে এমন মাথা মোটা ব্যবহার করে পার পেতো না
<ashabadi> সরকারেরও ইমেজের বিষয় আছে
<ashabadi> সরকারেরও ঝুকি আছে ক্যু হওয়ার। সরকার নিশ্চয়তা পাচ্ছে ক্যু হবে না তাই তারা এতোটা বেপরোয়া
<ashabadi> আর্মির স্পেশাল কমান্ডো ইউনিট ঢাকায় না থেকে সিলেটে কেনো তা ভেবে দেখেছেন?
<ashabadi> ঢাকায় থাকতে দিবে না
<pavlushka> যে জাতি যেরুপ, সে জাতি সেরুপ নেতা পায়, আমার জানা নেপোলিয়ান বচন,  নেতারা আসমান থেকে টপকায় না
<ashabadi> নেতারা আসমান থেকে টপকায় না, কিন্তু নেতাদের আমরাই উৎসাহিত করছি
<pavlushka> আমি সেটাই বলছি
<ashabadi> কিন্তু উৎসাহিত করলেও সরকার দায়িত্বজ্ঞানহীন হবে কেনো?
<pavlushka> কারন সরকার সেসব কান্ডজ্ঞানহীন নেতাদের সমন্বয়!
<ashabadi> আমি মনে করি না
<ashabadi> পুরো দল একসাথে কান্ডজ্ঞানহীন হবে
<ashabadi> এই একই দল এর আগেও ক্ষমতায় আসছিলো
<ashabadi> ৫ বছর আগেও ক্ষমতায় ছিলো
<ashabadi> এতোটা উদ্ধত ছিলো না
<ashabadi> যাই হোক
<ashabadi> এগুলো নিয়ে কথা বলে আসলে তেমন লাভ নেই
<pavlushka> ৫ বছরের জায়গায় যদি আপনাকে ১০ বছরের জন্য ক্ষমতা দেয়া হয়, স্বাভাবিক, আপনি আরে বেশি বেপরোয়া হবেন
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-03
<ashabadi> QA:  tell kilos ashabadi has 120 badsector in sda3 but the fsck command did not fix bad sector details: http://pastebin.com/DjQJCbex . any guidance?
<QA> ashabadi: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<RemonShai> ashabadi, vaw..... i'm back
<ashabadi> sorry wrong channel :P
<ashabadi> welcome back RemonShai
<ashabadi> good to see you are up...
<ashabadi> your name is off unconventional pattern :)
<RemonShai> ashabadi, যেমন.........?
<ashabadi> কখনও এমন নাম শুনিনি তাই বললাম আর কিছু না :)
<RemonShai> হাহহাহাহহাহাহাহহা........ অনেকে তাই বলে?
<ashabadi> হুমমম
<Kilos> helloooo bd peeps
<pavlushka> Hello abhra , its been quite a while, :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka abhra a nd others
<Kilos> you ok pavlushka ?
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am fine, thanks.
<Kilos> missed  you yesterday
<pavlushka> I missed you too, :p
<Kilos> well thats good
<tareq> hello Kilos
<pavlushka> tareq, run "/msg nickserv identify your_password"
<pavlushka> and Hello tareq , :)
<tareq> এটা সবসময় লিখতে হয়
<pavlushka> tareq: না, আপনি এটা settings এ server configuration এ set করে নিতে পারেন, প্রতিবার login এর সময় আপনা থেকে যেন command টা run করে।
<pavlushka> -ChanServ- Information on #ubuntu-bd:
<Kilos> did you get anything pavlushka ?
<Kilos> or must you use a different command
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes I must, :)
<Kilos> try /msg chanserv
<Kilos> i have never tried that
<abhra> sorry. could not reply earlier. sleeping. :)
<abhra> শুভসন্ধ্যা
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> bbl
<pavlushka> wow! Hello annasha !
<pavlushka> sigh
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hi....... Kilos
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: Did I go somewhere?, ok I switched the line, got it.
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> Kilos me too....
<Kilos> haha RemonShai are you using a mobile device
<Kilos> all your fancy posts
<RemonShai> Kilos yes......
<Kilos> haha
<RemonShai> Kilos , when my Internet package  data getting low, I use it on mobile....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: clever
<Kilos> ah ok
<RemonShai> pavlushka, Tehran
<Kilos> yeah mobiles seem to use less for some reason hey
<RemonShai> pavlushkasorry.... yeh
<pavlushka> ????
<RemonShai> pavlushka, miss text
<pavlushka> ok
<RemonShai> pavlushka & KilosI want my default unity again on ubuntu, how can I do it...?
<Kilos> what have you got there now
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি এখন উবুন্টুতে কি ব্যবহার করছেন?
<RemonShai> now I change it again and again... And I make my laptop ugly....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি এখন উবুন্টুতে কি ব্যবহার করছেন?
<RemonShai> unity
<RemonShai> but this is different to see...:(
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আর কি কি modify করসেন unity'র?
<RemonShai> theme change....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: run in terminal "sudo unity --reset"
<RemonShai> আমি এই কমান্ডটা-ই দিতে চাইছিলাম, একজনে আমাকে পাম মাইরা ফাটিয়ে দিছিলো। ***তার নাম কমু না।
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: unity and lightdm is a pair for Ubuntu, you might also do in addition "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<ashabadi> hello Kilos
<ashabadi> pavlushka: RemonShai
<pavlushka> RemonShai: দেখেন আগে ঠিকমত run করে কি না, তারপরে জানাইয়েন
<pavlushka> Helllllo ashabadi 
<pavlushka> bbl, gotta run
<Kilos> ok
<RemonShai> pavlushka, is this enough....?  I'll try that next morning, when my night Internet pack activate.... :)
<RemonShai> ashabadi bro... pavlushka bro active now & my old friend Kilos too.....hahahhaha
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> LoL..... 2
<ashabadi> hmmm
<ashabadi> Kilos: /dev/sda3 is my /home partition
<Kilos> yes
<ashabadi> hence already mounted and can't be unmounted by umount 
<ashabadi> also e2fsck does not work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> let me see what i did
<ashabadi> I think I will make a bootable usb and run diagnosis from live environment
<ashabadi> that way hard disks wont be mounted
<ashabadi> now I have to search for usb stick....
<Kilos> you have to run it from the system so it can make a file to save the info of badblocks for fsck to use in the future
<Kilos> what does this command do?
<Kilos> sudo fsck -t ext4 -l bad-blocks-result /dev/sda1
<Kilos> that should create the file to save the info isnt it
<ashabadi> same as sda3
<ashabadi> that I shared earlier in pastebin
<Kilos> i thought it would create a file in sda1 to save the badblocks results
<ashabadi> bad-blocks-result should be bad-blocks-result.txt?
<ashabadi> sda1 does not contain any bad sector
<ashabadi> sda3 does
<Kilos> yes but i thought it would save the sda3 info in a file in sda1
<ashabadi> but in sda3 bad-blocks-result is a file with 0 byte size
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> sudo fsck -t ext4 -l bad-blocks-result /dev/sda1/bad-blocks-result.txt
<ashabadi> same result
<ashabadi> as before
<Kilos> this is all above my knowledge, i thought it created the file for future reference
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Researcher- ping
<Kilos> we need someone more clever than me to eplain what we need to do now
<Kilos> i just followed those commands and drive hasnt packed up again
<Kilos> the bad blocks thing should work similar to chkdsk in windows
<Kilos> mark the bad sectors and not use them again
<Kilos> we need to find the creator of badblocks and ask him i think
<ashabadi> :p
<Kilos> but the good thing is we know what caused your problem now
<Kilos> now we try fix it
<ashabadi> lets try with .txt then
<ashabadi> and see what happens
<Kilos> ok
<ashabadi> it will take another 6/7 hours I guess
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> didnt badblocks leave a result file in home or even in root folders
<ashabadi> 0 byte
<ashabadi> no information
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> see if they give a tutorial here https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bad-blocks+tutorial+for+ubuntu&t=opera&ia=web
<ashabadi> I'm going to run fsck from live disk next
<Kilos> the only prob with that is it doesnt create a save info file in the working system
<Kilos> look here too https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bad-blocks+tutorial+for+ubuntu&t=opera&ia=web
<Kilos> somewhere there must be a good tutorial
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> maybe it has that 0b file there so if you run sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot then it will add the info
<Kilos> then at least its fsck running from your system
<pavlushka> RemonShai: command গুলো run করার জন্য internet এর দরকার নেই
<pavlushka> wb ashabadi 
<ashabadi> thanks pavlushka
<pavlushka> শাহরিয়ার তারিক ভাই, আমি 
<pavlushka> অভিভুত আপনার thanks পেয়ে, সত্যি
<pavlushka> একটাই লাইন, মাঝে enter presses হয়ে গিয়েছিল, lol
<pavlushka> *pressed
<ashabadi> ?
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> good to know that you are entertained...
<pavlushka> শুধু wb এর জন্য আপনি thanks দিবেন, (normal) কিন্তু প্রস্তুত ছিলাম না, :p
<Kilos> ashabadi have you got 2 drives?
<Kilos> bottom 1/4 is using badblocks
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/
<ashabadi> Kilos: physical disk? only 1, have 4 partition though
<Kilos> i think i remember gparted also can mark bad blocks
<Kilos> let me keep searching
<ashabadi> Kilos: for the time being hold on searching
<ashabadi> I will run fsck with gpated live disk if necessary
<ashabadi> gparted has dedicated live disk for such issues...
<ashabadi> if it does not work then I shall come back and try finding solution
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> good luck
<ashabadi> that article is for Ubuntu desktop.. I've kubuntu desktop
<ashabadi> no disk utility :(
<Kilos> you can install it
<Kilos> gnome-disk-utility
<ashabadi> i have bitter experience in mixing de apps
<Kilos> then start it by typing in disks in launcher
<ashabadi> gnome apps in kde environment
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the kde disk tool isnt as good 
<ashabadi> once I installed gnome apps in laptop, and for no reason my wifi stopped working in kde
<Kilos> i dont know about 16.04 but on 14.04 it hasnt caused any hassles
<Kilos> ouch
<ashabadi> I am talking about 10* era
<ashabadi> after that I no longer mix de if it isnt absolutely necessary
<Kilos> i think things are  more stable but im scared to go 16.04 because there are still too many unfixed bugs
<Kilos> and at least updates on 14.04 have slowed down now so not so much data use
<pavlushka> Welcome tareq 
<tareq> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> power down, awe, need to leave with a broken heart,:(
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> Welcome AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> helu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<AudaciousTUX> ki bulbo
<AudaciousTUX> MBL pailam.   vaiyar puran MBL amar notun MBL hoi geche :3
<pavlushka> lol, congrats, wow
<pavlushka> looks like all quiet in the eastern front, !
<pavlushka> ashabadi: your disk problem solved?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I am using a 80 GB hdd with only a few recoverable bad blocks for 8 years, boring.
<pavlushka> and now Kilos suffering the power cut, :(
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Has your :p a reason? 
<pavlushka> just asking
<pavlushka> So RemonShai , welcome
<RemonShai> pavlushka, thanks....
<pavlushka> কেন?
<RemonShai> pavlushka,  for welcome :D
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আমি ভাবলাম, আপনার সমস্যা সমাধান হয়েছে, তা কি হল সেটার?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, এখনো ট্রাই করি নাই। সকালে নেট প্যাকেজ কিনা লই।
<RemonShai> ashabadi, AudaciousTUX, pavlushka, vaw... here everyone nocturnal...?
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki 
<zaki> thnx
<zaki> how are you all? :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/18413631/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: do you have unity-tweak-tool installed in your system?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: "unity-tweak-tool"
<RemonShai> yes
<pavlushka> then run in terminal "sudo unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity", and report
<AudaciousTUX_> hello from the pi side :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wow, congrats!
<AudaciousTUX_> :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: See you on the other side of PI, :p
<AudaciousTUX_> :p
<AudaciousTUX_> heat sink must :3
<AudaciousTUX_> gorom hoi jay
<AudaciousTUX_> ektu age review banailam
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hmm, is it possible to add a heat-sink?
<AudaciousTUX_> yah
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I mean manually?
<AudaciousTUX_> ei gorome jodio kono prob hoyna... tobuo pi amar jan pran... eto hot thakle problem :p
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX_> ummm manually bolte??
<AudaciousTUX_> rasbir jonne alada heat sink paoa jay
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: একটা heat sink কিনা, সেইটা just add কইরা দিলা
<zaki> good to know.., some day i will use one
<pavlushka> ashabadi_: ping
<pavlushka> zaki: me too, :)
<AudaciousTUX_> just processor er upre lagailei hoilo... cooling paste (nam thik moto janina) lagaya processor er upre bosai deya lage
<AudaciousTUX_> jekono heat sink e hoibe
<zaki> বাহ।।
<AudaciousTUX_> kintu eto picci size er heat sink kinai vala
<pavlushka> RemonShai: any result?
<zaki> what it about?
<pavlushka> zaki: RemonShai wants to restore the defaults in unity, he has done some modifications that he dont want anymore.
<AudaciousTUX_> pi er review banaite giya 2 bar shock khailam... :3 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: shock is better than chhaka, :p
<zaki> :D
<AudaciousTUX_> true dat... duitai khaichi... hagar hagar bar :')
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing
<AudaciousTUX_> :3
 * pavlushka cant tell why he is laughing, For murad_takla or for the amount?
<AudaciousTUX_> :3
<AudaciousTUX_> linux 2% market share cross korche
<AudaciousTUX_> not bad :D
<RemonShai> pavlushka ,  same case....!!! সমস্যাটা হইলো top panel গায়েব।
<RemonShai> pavlushka   https://paste.ubuntu.com/18416198/
<pavlushka> Audacio17: রঙ্গে আস না?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: এ তো দেখি রঙ্গের ডিব্বা, স্বপ্ন হল সত্যি, ঈদের আগেই ঈদ
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-26
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak!
<pavlushka> Hello 3 Kilos Kilos-  Kilos-- :p
<Kilos--> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos--> bad connection day again sigh
<pavlushka> Kilos--: Eid Mubarak :)
<Kilos--> enjoy
<Kilos--> lose weight hey?
<pavlushka> Kilos--: I need to gain some, I am usually a bit under weight :p
<Kilos--> eat more
<Kilos--> and deworm yourself
<Kilos--> hehe
<pavlushka> from morning to 2.17 PM now, I am not feeling any hungry.
<Kilos--> are you guys still allowed to drink ?
<Kilos--> or is it total fast
<pavlushka> Kilos--: haven't eaten much, only a little noodles. waiting for myself to feel hungry, heh
<Kilos--> hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos--: it is total fast
<pavlushka> but that's over
<Kilos--> ah
<pavlushka> today is Eid, the Celebration day.
<Kilos--> oh yes, i forget
<Kilos--> enjoy it
 * pavlushka is not here, He is celebrating Eid :p
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-28
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> how are you Kilos :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-29
<pavlushka> Good Day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Its raining here (monsoon)
<Kilos> oh my
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-30
<pavlushka> Good night Kilos :)
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-24
<RemonShai> শুভরাত্রি......
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-27
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's up?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good. 
<zaki> where are you now ?
<pavlushka> zaki: at my home
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-22
<pavlushka> remonshai: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<remonshai> hey...
<remonshai> কেমন আছেন সবাই?
<pavlushka> remonshai:ভাল, আপনি?
<remonshai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ আমিও ভাল আছি।
<remonshai> দিনকাল কেমন যাচ্ছে?
<zaki> pavlushka, trying to find a solution to monitor BGP routes 
<zaki> internal BGP routes 
<pavlushka> zaki: I forgot that, so will not be much of a help
<pavlushka> remonshai: সূর্য উঠতেছে, সূর্য ডুবতেছে
<pavlushka> দিন পার হচ্ছে, আলহামদুলি্লাহ
<remonshai> এদিকে আমি তো সারাদিন ঘুড়ি উড়াই...! 
<pavlushka> বাহ!
<remonshai> বিকেল হলেই ঘুড়ি নিয়ে মাঠে চলে যাই। এবছর নতুন প্রথা চালু হয়েছে (ঘুড়ি + LED light)
<zaki> ভাই এটা তো অনেক পুরাতন প্রথা। 
<remonshai> আমাদের এখানে এবছর প্রথম দেখা যাচ্ছে।
<LjL> in case it's of interest
<LjL> %cases bangladesh
<Brainstorm> LjL: In Bangladesh, there have been 115786 confirmed cases (0.1% of the population) and 1502 deaths (1.3% of cases) as of 7 hours ago. 630719 tests were performed (18.4% positive). Fatality can be broadly expected to lie between 0.4% (assuming deaths/cases with ⅔ undetected), and less than 3.1% (considering only deaths and recoveries). See https://offloop.net/covid19/?default=Bangladesh for time series data.
<u-la-la> [ COVID-19 Interactive Infection Graph ] - offloop.net
<pavlushka> যখন বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ে ছিলাম, তখন দেখেছি সেখানকার বাজারে সন্ধার পড়ে এরকম ঘুড়ি ওড়াতে, ২০১০!
<pavlushka> কুষ্টিয়ার কথা বলছি
<remonshai> তবে তো বলতেই হচ্ছে, আমরা বেশ পিছিয়ে আছি।
<pavlushka> আমি বার বার তারা ভেবে ভুল করতাম অথবা উৎসাহী হতাম এবং তারপর দেখতাম ও এটা বাতি ঘুড়ি
<zaki> LjL, cool
<zaki> হুম, আমিও দেখছি ১০/১১ তে। 
<remonshai> ইদানীং সবুজ, লাল বাতির ব্যবহার বেড়েছে। সুতরাং ভুুল হবার সুযোগ কম। আর অনেকেই RGB ব্যবহার করে।
<pavlushka> wow
<remonshai> আজ সন্ধ্যায় হেলিকপ্টারকে ঘুড়ি ভেবে বিভ্রান্ত হয়েছিলাম। 
<pavlushka> হাহা
<zaki> আকাশে বাতি ঘুড়িকে আমি সন্ধ্যা তারা ভেবে ভুল করি। 
<remonshai> কারণ: লাল LED ....! বিমানেও টিপটিপ করে আলো দেয়, ঘুড়িতেও একই।
<remonshai> আমার সংগ্রহে ফিঙে ঘুড়ি, চিল ঘুড়ি, ফুল/ডোল/বাক্স ঘুড়ি, ডেলটা ঘুড়ি, তারা ঘুড়ি, চং/ঝাপা ঘুড়ি আছে। সবগুলা নিজেই বানিয়েছি। 
<remonshai> প্রায় ১০/১২ বছর পর ঘুড়ি উড়িয়েছি। একটা অন্যরকম আনন্দ পেয়েছি।
<pavlushka> remonshai: কিরকম অন্যরকম?
<remonshai> অনেকটা কৈশরের অনুভুতি!
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-25
<zaki> pavlushka, www.zaki.info.bd
<zaki> pavlushka, <Unknown user (via SASL):240b:253:8460:3000:6db9:cf9e:49ca:f0d1> failed to login to zaki.  There have been 12 failed login attempts since your last successful login.
<zaki> getting this notification all day 
<pavlushka> zaki: still now?
<zaki> nah
